# What Happened to Kelligrl?



## voidhead

Ok I'm probably really late with this, but what ever happened to the Fabulous Kelligrl? 

She was absolutely drop dead gorgeous...what an incredible body. 

Why did she quite modelling and close her site? Anyone knoW?


----------



## simon_squarepants

Its this sort of up-to-the minute topical debate that keeps the weight board thriving LOL

While we're at it, whatever happened to that lovely President Kennedy? He was such a nice fellow - does anyone know why he quit politics?

Anyone?


----------



## UncannyBruceman

This woman's presence always seems to haunt these boards at least twice a year, and very undeservingly.
To answer your question, Voidhead, Kelligrrl was somewhat of a pioneer for us. When I first came around here in 1999, there weren't many women who maintained personal websites, but she was one of them, and her weight gain was certainly a treat for all of us.
HOWEVER, she also ran a subscription magazine called Bulge. This was before the golden age of paysites, it was a different time back then. Anyway, Bulge had many subscribers, and all of them lost money when Kelligrrl decided to disappear off the face of the earth. Without warning, she closed her site, stopped putting our her magazine, and none of her customers were refunded.
At least that's what I remember, I was never a customer. She was pretty and some of her pictures were mezmerizing, but that all goes out the window when she virtually robbed her customers. Be thankful that we have the Big Cuties and the Big Fat Chics and the BBW Pinup girls and our collective Goddesses and everyone else and forget about Kelligrrl...Dimensions has moved on and upward without her.


----------



## altered states

A bit more info: Kelligirl posed for the cover of BUF (a defunct bbw mag) in 1994, unnamed, with no accompanying photos inside the magazine. Readers freaked over her, but BUF, never exactly super-communicative with readers, stayed mum. That was it for 4 years until she popped up on the Weight Board, 100 pounds heavier, with her website and fanzine. She disappeared again in 2001, so she's due for a return any minute, provided the rumors of divine ascension or WLS aren't true. 

Like many on this board, I was lightly singed by her disappearance - she still owes me 2 or 3 issues of Bulge. All will be forgiven though if she posts a current picture of herself at 600 pounds.


----------



## Obesus

....over at the Bunion that it was alien abduction? LOL Actually, there was a very interesting post on a Yahoo club somewhere not too long ago that some lad had seen a woman out in a Western state that could have been a vastly slimmed-down Kelligrl....we do know that she moved West...who knows? I think it is clear that she probably did give up the gaining thing, which is probably why there was such silence. It was a blow to the gaining community, though, as well as a frammus to those who had given her money in good faith...there is a point where folks' private lives take precedence over their public persona and she certainly had a heck of a persona, but a simple communication would have saved so much emotional frammus and rumor!  




tres huevos said:


> A bit more info: Kelligirl posed for the cover of BUF (a defunct bbw mag) in 1994, unnamed, with no accompanying photos inside the magazine. Readers freaked over her, but BUF, never exactly super-communicative with readers, stayed mum. That was it for 4 years until she popped up on the Weight Board, 100 pounds heavier, with her website and fanzine. She disappeared again in 2001, so she's due for a return any minute, provided the rumors of divine ascension or WLS aren't true.
> 
> Like many on this board, I was lightly singed by her disappearance - she still owes me 2 or 3 issues of Bulge. All will be forgiven though if she posts a current picture of herself at 600 pounds.


----------



## Obesus

Bully good attitude there! I think you hit the nail on the head...things have changed and it is a whole new world for FA's....Gaining Goddess and Natasha come to mind as women who have more than filled the gap left by whose-her-name! LOL
Thanks for putting it all in perspective! :bow: 




UncannyBruceman said:


> This woman's presence always seems to haunt these boards at least twice a year, and very undeservingly.
> To answer your question, Voidhead, Kelligrrl was somewhat of a pioneer for us. When I first came around here in 1999, there weren't many women who maintained personal websites, but she was one of them, and her weight gain was certainly a treat for all of us.
> HOWEVER, she also ran a subscription magazine called Bulge. This was before the golden age of paysites, it was a different time back then. Anyway, Bulge had many subscribers, and all of them lost money when Kelligrrl decided to disappear off the face of the earth. Without warning, she closed her site, stopped putting our her magazine, and none of her customers were refunded.
> At least that's what I remember, I was never a customer. She was pretty and some of her pictures were mezmerizing, but that all goes out the window when she virtually robbed her customers. Be thankful that we have the Big Cuties and the Big Fat Chics and the BBW Pinup girls and our collective Goddesses and everyone else and forget about Kelligrrl...Dimensions has moved on and upward without her.


----------



## JMNYC

Fascinated in the late 90s by Ms. K---I don't even remember where I heard about her---I purchased several issues of BULGE, which was a cheaply produced, photocopied 10 -or-so page affair with recipes and pics you couldn't really see too well. I exchanged several pleasant emails with Ms. K, and then, one day, she didn't return one, two, and then three emails, nor followup emails months down the line.

Here's an email address, which apparently still works in that mail sent here doesn't bounce back:

[email protected]

Here's a link to her website as it is---no mention of weight gain, etc.:

http://www.geocities.com/kelligrl_/


----------



## Webmaster

UncannyBruceman said:


> ....Without warning, she closed her site....



Yes, that was too bad. Unfortunately, such sudden disappearing acts are not uncommon. In Kelligrl's case it's too bad I never featured her in Dimensions while she was around. The same goes for Brooke who twice inquired about being in Dimensions before she suddenly disappeared. The worst disappearing act, as many oldtime Dimensions visitors will recall, was when my own webmistress, Dani, suddenly disappeared without a trace. That was especially bad because she was the only one who had most of the admin passwords for the site, and she had been responsible for all the systems and code. So, apart from being quite concerned about what might have happened to her, the site took a huge hit. I also had considered her a friend, and felt quite betrayed.

It's perfectly okay for someone to decide they want their life to go in a different direction, but this disappearing without a trace and without warning is uncool and a pain.


----------



## fred_elliot

I too remember KG pics from 1998 when i first discovered the Dimensons Board. I recall staying late at work and printing a huge amount of pictures in black and white as I had no internet access at home - and being terrified I would leave a print by mistake for a colleague to find the next day./.. Such exciting days, I was simply mesmorised by the beauty of the sumptuous bodies.

Does anyone actually know if Kelligrl is OK? Presumably she had close friends / acquaintances in this community. Hopefully she simply decided she had had enough rather than something unpleasant happening...

People may be understandably miffed, but imagine a dual paysite with Brooke and Kelligrl, a license to print money. If her prime motive was money and 'ripping people off' she could have generated huge subs from a paysite. So maybe there is more to it. Besides, I've joined some pretty poor paysites that are advertised around these boards without updates for months.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

Obesus said:


> Bully good attitude there! I think you hit the nail on the head...things have changed and it is a whole new world for FA's....Gaining Goddess and Natasha come to mind as women who have more than filled the gap left by whose-her-name! LOL
> Thanks for putting it all in perspective! :bow:



Exactly. We've got so many more gorgeous gals feeding our fantasies (pun intended) that I often forget that Kelligrrl even had a webpage. You can find relics of her and Bulge all over Yahoo Groups, but you don't see too many people coming around asking about her, or expressing how much they miss her.
Of course, there are new people finding Dimensions everyday, so I try not to be rude. My message to them is that they simply came in at a much better time. Plenty of sultry ladies to admire now, and THEY ARE LOYAL TO THEIR FRIENDS, ADMIRERS, AND CUSTOMERS.


----------



## fatgirl33

I disovered Dimensions in 1998, and there were two things that had a big influence on me: Melanie Bel's stories and Kelligrl.

At the time I was just over 200 lbs and felt like I was a WHALE, the fattest woman ever! Then I saw Kelligrl, this beautiful, confident woman at well over 300 lbs - it was a revelation! I loved her site and her journey, and it's a shame that she never said goodbye to give us all a little closure.

As far as the folks who didn't get all their issues of Bulge, well, I guess you guys didn't have any money in World Com or NorTel? I lost more money than that when MODE went under... :doh: 

fg33


----------



## Littleghost

Not to stir up any more trouble but I found an image of the out of stock issue.
November 1991. Those were better times indeed.


----------



## Littleghost

Ack. I missed the preview post function.


----------



## fatlane

voidhead said:


> Ok I'm probably really late with this, but what ever happened to the Fabulous Kelligrl?
> 
> She was absolutely drop dead gorgeous...what an incredible body.
> 
> Why did she quite modelling and close her site? Anyone knoW?




I ate her. She was delicious.


Next question.


----------



## Emma

THAT'S kelligrl? That's the woman that everyone has gone on about for years?!?


----------



## JMNYC

That's her in 1994-ish. By 2000 she had passed 400 pounds. Here's a better representation:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/kelligrl/


----------



## 1300 Class

Bit before my time, I caught the tail end of it, before she ducked off the radar. Never really paid that much attention to it. Ah, how niave and innocne back then.


----------



## Emma

JMNYC said:


> That's her in 1994-ish. By 2000 she had passed 400 pounds. Here's a better representation:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/kelligrl/



I really don't see anything great about her at all.


----------



## fatgirl33

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



To each their own! Personally I can't figure out why so many people ogle Jessica Simpson, but they do... and more power to them, I guess.


----------



## BTB

The cover of that bulge issue is was brought me here in the first place and I am desperately trying for years to find somebody to scan issues of Bulge that way, we could also help those people who didn't get their issues. Of course her leave was not a good way to go, but considering the climate that sometimes is built here I can understand that she burnt all bridges.

Please somebody scan.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



Aside from her time warp 1980's hair - which I think lots of guys _still_ dig - I can totally understand the expressions of longing I've read about for YEARS on this site. She has a beautiful face and very appealing big girl bod. I wish I had such a thin face! 

Where ever the elusive Kelligrl is, I hope she's doing well.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



You just proved my point. By today's standards, there's nothing particularly special about her, but this isn't 1999. It was a different time back then. No paysites, VERY few feedees. Dimensions has evolved very well since the spotlight was on her.


----------



## saucywench

simon_squarepants said:


> Its this sort of up-to-the minute topical debate that keeps the weight board thriving LOL
> 
> While we're at it, whatever happened to that lovely President Kennedy? He was such a nice fellow - does anyone know why he quit politics?
> 
> Anyone?


 
*snort*




...sorry--guess that's more a rhetorical retort than an answer.


----------



## pendulous

I always think Kelligrrl looks like a fat Nicola Bryant from Doctor Who.

I agree with the earlier post, I would love to see her at about 600 lb


----------



## coyote wild

UncannyBruceman said:


> You just proved my point. By today's standards, there's nothing particularly special about her, but this isn't 1999. It was a different time back then. No paysites, VERY few feedees. Dimensions has evolved very well since the spotlight was on her.



I still willingly search for photos of her. To me, she is still very appealing. I'll have to post a very good representation of her. The one's that were linked to earlier, you had to sift through the crap to get to the gold.

















These are just a few of my favorites. I think she is very pretty and can easily see the appeal. What about her is unattractive?


----------



## fatlane

80's hair is the best hair, EVER. 

And for those who don't get it... too bad. More for the rest of us, I suppose.

Recently, some never-before-seen video segments of her appeared at Kronoman's site - linked from his Kelligrl Yahoo Group - and they point to someone having more videos of her out there. I admit, I'm a collector... I'm a sucker for fat women with 80's hair and big... dimples...


----------



## fred_elliot

I disagree with those who think she is 'nothing special'
of course it is totally subjective and we all have totally differing tastes, but I thing she is utterly gorgeous and the most beautiful bbw to have graced my computer screen.

Maybe it is because she has such a beautiful face - and her face shot alone gives no indication as to the volumous curves that lurk below. I find something quite alluring about that - a slim beautiful face proudly smiling above a mesmorising 400+ body that looks like it belongs to someone else.

i would pay $1000+ for new KG photos. She is MY idea of perfection. I would love to know what she looks like now - hoping she is healthy


----------



## Jack Skellington

fatlane said:


> 80's hair is the best hair, EVER.



Preach on!


----------



## fatgirl33

BTB said:


> Please somebody scan.




I would also love to see scans of the issue of Bulge that did come out. Forget about copyright laws, at the very least this will encourage Kelligrl (or whoever owns the copyright) to come out of hiding and ask for the scans to be taken offline!  

From what others have reported, the quality was not very high, but I am still curious.

fg33


----------



## coyote wild

fred_elliot said:


> I think she is utterly gorgeous and the most beautiful bbw to have graced my computer screen.
> 
> Maybe it is because she has such a beautiful face - and her face shot alone gives no indication as to the volumous curves that lurk below. I find something quite alluring about that - a slim beautiful face proudly smiling above a mesmorising 400+ body that looks like it belongs to someone else.



i know *exactly* what you mean. Almost as if a thinner chick put on a fat suit and they never did the make-up for her face. 

I find that very evocative. Simultaneously, however, I am also quite attracted to chubby cheeks and a full-fledged second chin.

To sum up: as long as they have a huge ass, I'm game.


----------



## Phalloidium

That red bra and panty set from above was definitely the best. Such plushness... the way she bulged and billowed so fantastic.


----------



## Les Toil

ThatFatGirl said:


> She has a beautiful face and very appealing big girl bod. I wish I had such a thin face!




Reeeeallly?? That was the one aspect of Kelligirl that kind of spooked me. She would gain and gain and gain and she maintained the face of a really thin woman. It was kind of unnerving. It's no different than a thin person gaining 400 pounds but their arms or legs remain thin. *shudder*. Who would want a thin face and a fat body?? But she's a human phenomenon to be able to gain so much weight and not even have a hint of a double chin. I'm fairly lean and I have a double chin. LOL. But let's face it, she really was beautiful. And ya just gotta love that 1980s "Lady mullet" hairstyle.

Who remembers that classic clip of her squeezing into those jeans? I still have that clip somewhere.


----------



## Webmaster

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



Meow. Maybe that's because you're a woman and not a male FA.


----------



## fatlane

Les Toil said:


> Reeeeallly?? That was the one aspect of Kelligirl that kind of spooked me. She would gain and gain and gain and she maintained the face of a really thin woman. It was kind of unnerving. It's no different than a thin person gaining 400 pounds but their arms or legs remain thin. *shudder*. Who would want a thin face and a fat body?? But she's a human phenomenon to be able to gain so much weight and not even have a hint of a double chin. I'm fairly lean and I have a double chin. LOL. But let's face it, she really was beautiful. And ya just gotta love that 1980s "Lady mullet" hairstyle.
> 
> Who remembers that classic clip of her squeezing into those jeans? I still have that clip somewhere.



I always enjoyed the videos of her leaning waaaaaaaay back on the sofa, polishing off the ice cream and polishing up her belly... mmmmmmmmm...

Some of my first morphs were of Kelligrl. Ah, the memories...


----------



## fatlane

Jack Skellington said:


> Preach on!



80's hair! And the jackets pushed half-way up the arms! And the TIGHT JEANS! Sagging is so dorky. Low-rise? Eh. High-rise with the top button undone and the zipper down to make room for the big ol' belly... now THERE's a fashion I can wrap my brain around!


----------



## fatlane

fred_elliot said:


> I disagree with those who think she is 'nothing special'
> of course it is totally subjective and we all have totally differing tastes, but I thing she is utterly gorgeous and the most beautiful bbw to have graced my computer screen.
> 
> Maybe it is because she has such a beautiful face - and her face shot alone gives no indication as to the volumous curves that lurk below. I find something quite alluring about that - a slim beautiful face proudly smiling above a mesmorising 400+ body that looks like it belongs to someone else.
> 
> i would pay $1000+ for new KG photos. She is MY idea of perfection. I would love to know what she looks like now - hoping she is healthy



For $1000, I will MAKE new KG photos. I'll even shave my beard off so I look more like her.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=17032#post17032 has my latest rendition of the KG style. Yum yum!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

fred_elliot said:


> Maybe it is because she has such a beautiful face - and her face shot alone gives no indication as to the volumous curves that lurk below. I find something quite alluring about that - a slim beautiful face proudly smiling above a mesmorising 400+ body that looks like it belongs to someone else.



I have heard other FA's say this very same thing about Kelligrl - Verrrry interesting.

I see Les's point as well about the incongruity of a thin face/fat body. It is actually quite nice to hear since I have this double chin that while not always prominent, tends to show up in most photographs I take. It is one thing about myself I just cannot get comfortable with.


----------



## fatlane

Personally, I likes me all kinds of chins. I even like Chinese.


----------



## fred_elliot

ThatFatGirl said:


> I have heard other FA's say this very same thing about Kelligrl - Verrrry interesting.
> 
> I see Les's point as well about the incongruity of a thin face/fat body. It is actually quite nice to hear since I have this double chin that while not always prominent, tends to show up in most photographs I take. It is one thing about myself I just cannot get comfortable with.




I actually find plump faces very attractive too. I think I was first attracted to Kelligrl (because of thin face) when I was trying to understand my preference for big girls, somehow that made it easier. This was in a time when the internet was new and any young FA could only obtain images from medical journals or specialist magazines which were hard to find. Difficult to explain, but these days I rather love double chins too.......


I second the opinion that Bulge mags should be scanned for us all......


----------



## 1300 Class

I think it was more in what she achieved and did rather than her actual person. Having said that, she is/was damned hot.


----------



## jamyjam224

wow, she is gorgeous! what beautiful pictures, I can see why she is such an icon


----------



## cde

fatlane said:


> Recently, some never-before-seen video segments of her appeared at Kronoman's site - linked from his Kelligrl Yahoo Group - and they point to someone having more videos of her out there. I admit, I'm a collector... I'm a sucker for fat women with 80's hair and big... dimples...



Anyone have links to either of these sites?

I would love to see those video segments.


----------



## Emma

Webmaster said:


> Meow. Maybe that's because you're a woman and not a male FA.



Actually Mr Conrad. I *LOVE* big women. lol


----------



## CleverBomb

ThatFatGirl said:


> I wish I had such a thin face!



I beg to differ.
Your face is beautiful.
(Just in case you needed a little reminder.)


-Rusty
[Edit: ...and the rest of you is pretty good lookin' too  ]


----------



## pinuptami

UncannyBruceman said:


> This woman's presence always seems to haunt these boards at least twice a year, and very undeservingly.
> To answer your question, Voidhead, Kelligrrl was somewhat of a pioneer for us. When I first came around here in 1999, there weren't many women who maintained personal websites, but she was one of them, and her weight gain was certainly a treat for all of us.
> HOWEVER, she also ran a subscription magazine called Bulge. This was before the golden age of paysites, it was a different time back then. Anyway, Bulge had many subscribers, and all of them lost money when Kelligrrl decided to disappear off the face of the earth. Without warning, she closed her site, stopped putting our her magazine, and none of her customers were refunded.
> At least that's what I remember, I was never a customer. She was pretty and some of her pictures were mezmerizing, but that all goes out the window when she virtually robbed her customers. Be thankful that we have the Big Cuties and the Big Fat Chics and the BBW Pinup girls and our collective Goddesses and everyone else and forget about Kelligrrl...Dimensions has moved on and upward without her.



Thank you for mentioning the Pinups. We try very hard to be active in the community and a fun site in general


----------



## fatlane

I can think of some other "Whatever Happened To..." besides Brooke and Kelligrl. I recall Terra from back in the day. She packed on a lot of pounds and then WIFF! No more.

Then there was VikkiMI. She was gaining, then stopped so she could pursue her musical career. Giving away pics for free never was much of a career, so good for her.

I also remember Wuzupgirl. I even did a few morphs of her for fun. Her site's down, probably because she's in education and we all know how reactionary school boards can be in some areas...

There were a few more BBWs with just Geocities homepages who got overrun in terms of traffic and who had to come down. It's good to see CindyG came back from both Geocities and the ruin of her domain... it had such promise... 

The Internet, as a whole, used to be free. *MY* site used to be free... then I had to take on ads... and more ads... finally, I had to go to a paysite so I could cut bandwidth usage and pay for the hosting and time put into keeping up the site.

Asking for donations or to buy crap at Amazon on my behalf never worked out.

*****

You know, I think all would be forgiven if Kelligrl put up a paysite and allowed folks who paid for Bulge, but never got it, to have access. If not all, then 99% of all would be forgiven. Even if she's not fat anymore, I know folks are still interested in just one more pic.

Short of that, yeah, if you got an old Bulge, PM me with your email. I'm interested.


----------



## fred_elliot

I'm surprised nobody seems to know for sure that she is OK. She was an active member of this community, does nobody keep in touch with her?

I mean, lets hope she is OK and healthy - better still, I hope she is reading this and contemplating a response...... ahh, dreams...

I still reckon that despite some of the negative posts in this thread, a well run KG paysite would be amazingly popular.


----------



## formerking

ThatFatGirl said:


> She has a beautiful face and very appealing big girl bod. I wish I had such a thin face!



Your face is not less beautiful than Kelligrl's - to say the least.

Formerking


----------



## Phalloidium

CurvyEm said:


> Actually Mr Conrad. I *LOVE* big women. lol



I think we have something in common.


----------



## Aurora

She has/had a nice body, but I gotta say that I agree with whoever said the thing about the thin face being a bit odd. I don't like that at all, and I think it looks strange and unnatural. I'm a bit bisexual myself and I'm only attracted to larger women, and she just creeps me out a bit. 

That said, I love my chubby face. 

~Aurora


----------



## FullFigrsRule39

...I'm of the school that believes kelligirl may have been okay, but Brooke was out of this world! lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl

formerking said:


> Your face is not less beautiful than Kelligrl's - to say the least.
> 
> Formerking




Thank you :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

The face is usually the first place people lose weight (at least visibly). The fact that she had a thin face could just mean she had a really good diet.


----------



## JMNYC

I'm telling you, if the three issues I bought are any indication, there isn't much to see at all. I threw them out soon after I got them---they were just photocopied badly with pics you couldn't see and recipes for weight gain. And part of my chagrin was that I'd paid 10 bucks.

Whereas I still have all my copies of Dimensions, and not just because I'm in some of the mags. They're history. 

Once upon a time, when I was a very young boy, my brother and I went into this abandoned house. I found, among other things, a photo calender featuring a very fat and very naked couple posing for each month--each was close to 300 pounds. And it wasn't a joke, there weren't any comments---just the pics and the dates. 

I have no idea what became of that calender, but that was close to 30 years ago and I wished I'd kept it---can you imagine the interest around here to see something fat positive from the late 60s? (That's when the calendar was from---it was old). Or even a fortune to be made on Ebay, har.

I also remember a HUSTLER magazine from the 70s I somehow obtained that had a story about 3 guys who went camping and met 3 girls. Two were thin and one was 400 pounds. They all went their separate ways, the two fellows snickering at the writer of the story who paired off with the big girl, but the writer was secretly in heaven. I tore out the story---I had no use for Hustler's skinny models (never mind misogynist bent).

My friend Pat found that article while he was at my house and I was so utterly embarrassed that I grabbed it from him and tore it to pieces. I was so ashamed at that time, and in the closet completely.

Well, I wish I'd kept both items, but I don't regret throwing out BULGE. It was truly a piece of...(insert offensive synonym for dog-doo here).


----------



## Mini

To this day I fail to see what was so special about Kelligirl. The fact that she screwed a lot of people in the decidedly less-pleasant definition of the term should put a damper on her legacy.

Meh, I'll never understand people.


----------



## Littleghost

ThatFatGirl said:


> Aside from her time warp 1980's hair - which I think lots of guys _still_ dig - I can totally understand the expressions of longing I've read about for YEARS on this site. She has a beautiful face and very appealing big girl bod. I wish I had such a thin face!
> 
> Where ever the elusive Kelligrl is, I hope she's doing well.


 Honestly, although I sorta do dig the thin face, I think it's mostly a contrast thing. There's an article I read once in Discover about how we're kinda wired to be drawn to contrasts. Athough the article talked mostly about roadside attractions like "world's biggest twine" and such. Frankly, my main thing is the chubby face. When "done well" (awkward phrasing, but oh well) there's just nothin' @#%*'n cuter! I've even got a collection of 'em, but being faces and all, I doubt I could post 'em.
In short, the double chin is like a nice frame for a gorgeous painting.

Still lookin' for his mona lisa,
--littleghost


----------



## old_dogsoldier

fatlane said:


> I ate her. She was delicious.
> 
> Next question.



Haven't you ever heard of sharing? There clearly was enough for everyone.


----------



## MasterMike

Aurora said:


> She has/had a nice body, but I gotta say that I agree with whoever said the thing about the thin face being a bit odd. I don't like that at all, and I think it looks strange and unnatural. I'm a bit bisexual myself and I'm only attracted to larger women, and she just creeps me out a bit.
> 
> That said, I love my chubby face.
> 
> ~Aurora



You're not the only one. 

I also think Kelligrl was beautiful and often do wonder what happened to her.
Not to mention Ivy Snitzer and Terra.


----------



## Tragdor

*Solid Snake voice* The Patriots are behind this I know it! Now only if we had a cardboard box.


----------



## altered states

(FA Trainspotter Alert Warning: DEEP RED) 

Okay, look at this picture below compared to the others posted by Coyote and others. This is among the last she posted in 2001 and there was something weird going on with her face in all these scans. Her eyes are strangely too big, her nose like Bruce Jenner's, and her mouth is all Phantom of The Operaish. It's almost like she was belatedly trying to fudge her identity or "improve" herself. This was remarked upon on the Weight Board and no one ever had an answer. It also led to rumors that her thin face in previous pics was the result of morphing. These sets, where she was also at her fattest, still kind of disturb me. Any idea by those who knew her of what the dillio was here?



coyote wild said:


>


----------



## altered states

Les Toil said:


> Who would want a thin face and a fat body??



The thin face was one of the things about Kelligirl I was into. I never believed Kelligirl was a morph for many reasons, especially that I've seen women with similar proportions in real life. I guess I like contrast in general: Deidra's outsized belly, Brie's mega pear shape, etc. Then again, roundish faces like those on ThatFatGirl or Ms. Toodles are equally beautiful and sexy...


----------



## fred_elliot

There is no way they can be morphs....... Ridiculous rumours!!!!

i love the thin face fat bod contrast, its just saying 'jeeez, i got fat' to me..

We all have different tastes, but to me, KG is pretty much perfect. Her arms also remained very slender for such a large lady.


----------



## coyote wild

old_dogsoldier said:


> fatlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ate her. She was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of sharing? There clearly was enough for everyone.
Click to expand...



Why did *that* turn me on?


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

Just so you know TFG, I think you're every bit as beautiful as Kelli was, actually more beautiful! 
I think Kelli is an attractive woman but like Les, that tiny head on that huge body creeps me out! She looks like Beetlejuice at the end of the movie, hehe...

You, TFG, are proportionate and quite lovely! Double chin included 

And yes I'm an 100% straight chick, I just recognize beauty where I see it!


----------



## fatlane

coyote wild said:


> Why did *that* turn me on?



Muhuhahahaha....

And I'll accept the review of Bulge as is, and let it go. 

And the unfat face is nothing to fret over. As Newman said, "I need a _pretty_ face." Fat or thin, I can accept a face independent of a body. But I also need a _fat_ body.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

PFG4U! My cheeks are getting flush over here. Thanks so much for the kind words (and right back at you!).

Ooh and to Clever Bomb too! Not sure how I missed that.


P.S. - This is an example of how very cool and kind the people are who chat regularly in Dim Chat! If you haven't dropped in lately, you should


----------



## NFA

Why is Kelligrl still an obsession with so many men? Simple. She's not here. I'm not saying she's not attractive. While not really into the whole thin face thing, she was certainly an attractive woman. But as a point of fact, she wasn't any more attractive than other models. I'd venture to say that among the models actively posting today are perhaps the most beautiful to have ever posted regularly. To be honest, it annoys me that such an obsession has arisen over a handful of women who don't even come here.

But that's precisely what appeals to some people. For some, I'm sure its the mystery of it all. For others, her lack of being here has allowed them to turn her into a paragon. Didn't hurt that she at least gave lip service to being into feeding and it can be no surprise that a certain percentage of this site's audience would latch onto that. I'd even venture to guess some men would rather not deal with actual women behind the photos and prefer a cipher.


----------



## fatlane

Well, some of us _knew_ her from back in the day... sure, she's a-vanished, but before then, she really was someone to talk to, email, whatever. 

She's the Syd Barrett of BBWs. Shine on, you crazy diamond...


----------



## 1300 Class

It adds to the mystic of the whole thing I think.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Australian Lord said:


> It adds to the mystic of the whole thing I think.



I agree. And I also think it adds to the mystique, too.

I've always kind of felt like Kelli was like the Marilyn Monroe of the FA culture, in certain respects. Her fame had as much to do with the early timing of her images (when there was relatively little out there like it) and early departure from the scene, as much as it had to do with unique looks. 

But, that being said, I have to echo Uncanny Bruceman. These days, we have a plethora of amazing women who more than fill the void she left!

Is it sad Kelligrl left? Sure. Am I bummed the way things have turned out since? Not in the slightest.:smitten: 



Jay West Coast


----------



## AnnMarie

NFA said:


> I'd even venture to guess some men would rather not deal with actual women behind the photos and prefer a cipher.



Amen, brother!

<--- real live chick


----------



## fatlane

Jay West Coast said:


> I agree. And I also think it adds to the mystique, too.
> 
> I've always kind of felt like Kelli was like the Marilyn Monroe of the FA culture, in certain respects.
> Jay West Coast



_... like a candle in the wind..._

All proceeds from "Candle in the Wind (Kelligrl Remix '05)" will go towards art scholarships at the Les Toil School of Hot Babes. "A perv is a terrible thing to waste..."


----------



## Tragdor

Australian Lord said:


> It adds to the mystic of the whole thing I think.




she is the deepthoart of FA's.....no not that deepthoart you sickos!


----------



## fatlane

Deep-tho-art? WTF?


----------



## UncannyBruceman

fatlane said:


> I can think of some other "Whatever Happened To..." besides Brooke and Kelligrl. I recall Terra from back in the day. She packed on a lot of pounds and then WIFF! No more.



Not so.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TerraBigFantaC/


----------



## UncannyBruceman

pinuptami said:


> Thank you for mentioning the Pinups. We try very hard to be active in the community and a fun site in general



And your participation is vastly appreciated. I, for one, have had more fun watching YOU grow bigger and more ravishing. You're more photogenic than she was...maybe it's the whole hair thing (I hated that 80's garbage).

I'm on Ivy's Myspace. Drop me a line if you'd like to chat sometime, there's a link on my Dimensions profile (don't worry I'm not gonna try to seduce you, I read that message you put up the other day).


----------



## Tragdor

fatlane said:


> Deep-tho-art? WTF?



well I was typing with one hand so I wasn't exactly checking for spelling


----------



## fatlane

UncannyBruceman said:


> Not so.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TerraBigFantaC/



Innnnteresting... joining now...


----------



## 1300 Class

Takes a look at the group. Hmmmm.


----------



## Santaclear

Jay West Coast said:


> I agree. And I also think it adds to the mystique, too.



It adds to the mistake of the whole thing as well.


----------



## Santaclear

I still say she bears an ASTONISHING resemblance to Abe Lincoln....just clean shaven and more plush. Especially the whole thin face thing. Dontcha think?  

*If she ever gives me back my money I'll stop saying that* 

View attachment MILLER6.jpg


----------



## fatlane

Australian Lord said:


> Takes a look at the group. Hmmmm.



Well, I stand corrected. Pics as recent as Halloween 2005. 

Alive and well and living in WV.


----------



## fatlane

Santaclear said:


> I still say she bears an ASTONISHING resemblance to Abe Lincoln....just clean shaven and more plush. Especially the whole thin face thing. Dontcha think?
> 
> *If she ever gives me back my money I'll stop saying that*



Reminds me of a Sam Kinison routine...


----------



## Jes

fatlane said:


> Well, some of us _knew_ her from back in the day... sure, she's a-vanished, but before then, she really was someone to talk to, email, whatever.
> 
> She's the Syd Barrett of BBWs. Shine on, you crazy diamond...



I think I'm the pete best of bbws...


----------



## fatlane

Jes said:


> I think I'm the pete best of bbws...



You played with the John Lennon of BBWs? Impressive. :bow:


----------



## fred_elliot

So, is she actually still alive? or maybe something nasty happened.

God I want a KG fix!


----------



## AnnMarie

And the beat goes on. 

And on, and on, and on.....


----------



## fatlane

Because of this thread, I am going to post captures of kelligrl at my site in the oh-so-near future. I just got 120 from two videos. They're individual frames, not a lot of variety, but a lot easier to pause when you get to "that good one" you like so much.

I will then milk this idea for all it's worth with periodic new posts until I run out of them or until Kelligrl's laywer or the lawyer for the estate of Kelligrl slaps me with a cease and desist order. Then I turn things around and go with the "Hey, how about a paysite" angle.


----------



## Tychondarova

Are you the guy that runs Fatlane Online? If so, I personally wanted to thank you, I never thought I'd be able to talk to the man who opened the doorway to FA-dom for me during my early years long ago. I remember the first time I saw a picture of a large sexy woman was on your site, and it gave me a place where I could be myself and get to discover my attraction for large figures of the opposite sex. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to pay the fees for access to your wonderful site, and thus I cannot view it anymore, but I understand you've got a busniness to run, and I respect that. Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for (unknowingly) being there for someone who was trying to discover his own way. Best wishes.

-Tychondarova


----------



## simon_squarepants

I know this is sort of pedantic, but even if she isnt around doesnt she still have the copyright to all her pictures and videos? Soooo.... isn't it sort of illegal to go round publishing her stuff everywhere without her consent?

I just wonder if it might just be time for all the hundreds of groups, forums, sites etc that have been freely posting her pictures for years now to actually MOVE ON and respect the wishes of a woman who, whatever happened, clearly isn't publicly participating in this anymore. Her original site (the one with the weight gain) was taken down pretty sharpish after her disappearance, so its probably fair to say she just wanted out. Perhaps its time to accept her fairly obvious desire to not have her face plastered across the world!!

Support the fat of today, man! LOL


----------



## fatlane

simon_squarepants said:


> I know this is sort of pedantic, but even if she isnt around doesnt she still have the copyright to all her pictures and videos? Soooo.... isn't it sort of illegal to go round publishing her stuff everywhere without her consent?
> 
> I just wonder if it might just be time for all the hundreds of groups, forums, sites etc that have been freely posting her pictures for years now to actually MOVE ON and respect the wishes of a woman who, whatever happened, clearly isn't publicly participating in this anymore. Her original site (the one with the weight gain) was taken down pretty sharpish after her disappearance, so its probably fair to say she just wanted out. Perhaps its time to accept her fairly obvious desire to not have her face plastered across the world!!
> 
> Support the fat of today, man! LOL



It's now a matter of historical research, the way I see it. Capturing the _zeitgeist_ of an era, if you will. Who _was_ this Kelligrl? _Why_ did she have the effect on so many that she did? The historical community demands answers of this phenomenon, and I intend to provide an additional archive. 

"For every saying, there is another, equally wise, that is its exact opposite." - Santayana


----------



## fatlane

Tychondarova said:


> Are you the guy that runs Fatlane Online? If so, I personally wanted to thank you, I never thought I'd be able to talk to the man who opened the doorway to FA-dom for me during my early years long ago. I remember the first time I saw a picture of a large sexy woman was on your site, and it gave me a place where I could be myself and get to discover my attraction for large figures of the opposite sex. Unfortunately, I cannot afford to pay the fees for access to your wonderful site, and thus I cannot view it anymore, but I understand you've got a busniness to run, and I respect that. Anyway, I just wanted to thank you for (unknowingly) being there for someone who was trying to discover his own way. Best wishes.
> 
> -Tychondarova



I am, in fact, that guy. You're very very welcome.

Yes, it was free back in the day, but after getting popular, I couldn't afford the traffic costs, so it was either take the site down or go pay. 

As far as costs go... most sites (mine included) cost just a little bit, relative to what folks spend on movies, amusement parks, meals, and other forms of ephemeral entertainment. Consider how much fun you'd have from one activity relative to another of equal or greater price, and economics tells you to go with the one that's more fun per unit of currency. 

Perhaps this should lead to another thread...


----------



## NFA

AnnMarie said:


> And the beat goes on.
> 
> And on, and on, and on.....



And on, and on, and on....


----------



## like em big

AnnMarie said:


> Amen, brother!
> 
> <--- real live chick


I came to Interneting in early 2002 [ my first computer]. Search for fat girls brought me to kelligrl. She was everywhere and so few were to be found and discovering she had disappeared became a mysterious adventure. Luckily I found " Pretty fat. com " Ann Marie's site. A real live girl with independent thoughts and a disposition that was outrageous [ said in a kind way] She is talented, outspoken, sharp tongued and lovingly courageous. Like so many of the girls here warm and friendly...something I never found in Kelligrl. Was kelligrl warm and friendly? I never found anything to substantiate one way or the other. We could make a large list of those that have disappeared such as Carol Owens, Jacqueline Paige etc.I'm just happy we have Dimensions and real gorgeous fat girls. But than again, I'm sad that I'm so damn old LOL


----------



## Santaclear

fatlane said:


> Reminds me of a Sam Kinison routine...



Did he say something like this? I hate when I subliminally steal an idea. (prefer to just rip 'im off outright if I'm gonna do that!)


----------



## fatlane

Santaclear said:


> Did he say something like this? I hate when I subliminally steal an idea. (prefer to just rip 'im off outright if I'm gonna do that!)



His routine about breaking up bears relevance to your comments.


----------



## hgee

I agree all the way about the attraction of her slim face vs. tremendously huge body.

I too thought her pictures were faked when I first saw them and was kind of dismissive of her... until I saw some of her videos that proved she was real. Wow! Did anyone else notice how freely and effortlessly she walked around the house...as if she knew she was the sexiest thing ever, even to non-FA's? As if she said "I know I may carry an extra 250 extra pounds, but I love to eat! So what!" and give her big smile that made her face light up. 

I think I like her for a few reasons:

1. It is human nature (FA or not) to be attracted to a certain type of facial shape and features. As an FA, I think I am "hard wired" to love her beautiful face. The big body make her pure magic...the two together are very special.

2. The idea that she could be so gluttonous, stuff herself like she did, become so huge, yet still have a "conventionally" beautiful in the face is a big turn on. It's sort of like: "Kelli aren't you worried that you are getting fat?" Naw, I am still pretty, aren't I?" "Well, yes...yes you are!" 
Then she lays her 410 pound body back and finishes her ice cream, holding her growing belly.


Come back, Kelli!


----------



## panhype

Very well said.

It's true, i also found myself wondering occasionally about some 'effects' on those photos. *But then there are the videos !* They are the proof that she was real.

Her thin face/big bod extravaganza btw was not my major thrill with her. I predominantly was turned on by the natural grace and confidence she presented herself with, together with her most gorgeous curves of course.

I would also assume that her (perfect) style of posing plus the way she was photographed (so well done !) set a lot of today's standards. She introduced something like *everyday life glamourousness*.

I have no idea how much money she made with collecting subscriptions and giving nothing in return. I'd expect that can't be that much that it couldn't have been settled.

Yaye.. i definitely belong to the group pf people who would like to see her return.



hgee said:


> I agree all the way about the attraction of her slim face vs. tremendously huge body.
> 
> I too thought her pictures were faked when I first saw them and was kind of dismissive of her... until I saw some of her videos that proved she was real. Wow! Did anyone else notice how freely and effortlessly she walked around the house...as if she knew she was the sexiest thing ever, even to non-FA's? As if she said "I know I may carry an extra 250 extra pounds, but I love to eat! So what!" and give her big smile that made her face light up.
> 
> I think I like her for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. It is human nature (FA or not) to be attracted to a certain type of facial shape and features. As an FA, I think I am "hard wired" to love her beautiful face. The big body make her pure magic...the two together are very special.
> 
> 2. The idea that she could be so gluttonous, stuff herself like she did, become so huge, yet still have a "conventionally" beautiful in the face is a big turn on. It's sort of like: "Kelli aren't you worried that you are getting fat?" Naw, I am still pretty, aren't I?" "Well, yes...yes you are!"
> Then she lays her 410 pound body back and finishes her ice cream, holding her growing belly.
> 
> 
> Come back, Kelli!


----------



## AnnMarie

like em big said:


> I came to Interneting in early 2002 [ my first computer]. Search for fat girls brought me to kelligrl. She was everywhere and so few were to be found and discovering she had disappeared became a mysterious adventure. Luckily I found " Pretty fat. com " Ann Marie's site. A real live girl with independent thoughts and a disposition that was outrageous [ said in a kind way] She is talented, outspoken, sharp tongued and lovingly courageous. Like so many of the girls here warm and friendly...something I never found in Kelligrl. Was kelligrl warm and friendly? I never found anything to substantiate one way or the other. We could make a large list of those that have disappeared such as Carol Owens, Jacqueline Paige etc.I'm just happy we have Dimensions and real gorgeous fat girls. But than again, I'm sad that I'm so damn old LOL



Thank you very much. I appreciate that on a level you'll probably never really know.  Thanks, really.


----------



## fatlane

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate that on a level you'll probably never really know.  Thanks, really.



You'll hear more of that if you vanish for two or three months. If you like, I'll start a pre-emptive "What Happened to AnnMarie?" thread.


----------



## AnnMarie

fatlane said:


> You'll hear more of that if you vanish for two or three months. If you like, I'll start a pre-emptive "What Happened to AnnMarie?" thread.




Thanks, but judging from much of what has been said here I have neither the "appetite", nor the fetchingly slim face to warrant such mystery.  

I'm good just being me, legit, and a participating member of this (albeit skewed) community.


----------



## fatlane

Well, if you changed to wearing mirrored sunglasses, we could *start* some mysteries. For the new people.


----------



## AnnMarie

fatlane said:


> Well, if you changed to wearing mirrored sunglasses, we could *start* some mysteries. For the new people.




I'll take that under consideration.


----------



## Buffie

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, but judging from much of what has been said here I have neither the "appetite", nor the fetchingly slim face to warrant such mystery.
> 
> I'm good just being me, legit, and a participating member of this (albeit skewed) community.



Girlie, there ain't a DANG THANG wrong with your face. It's lovely and the way your eyes catch light when you grin... just hint at what a sly mind is lurking behind them. 

I'm not just saying that cuz I'm partial to other BCs or because you're a cat-person. I'm just speakin the truth.


----------



## Totmacher

That's precisely what she was getting at, Buff. She doesn't freak people out in a mythos-inspiring manner. She's just pretty.


----------



## NFA

For goodness sakes, there is nothing that unique about Kelligrl. All these people who are trying to explain/justify the bizarre fixation on her are doing is digging a deeper hole. They just keep going ON about her face. For crying out loud, it wasn't even that thin. Her photos are a visual textbook in how fat women (often unconsciously) try to present themselves to the camera in such a way as to obscure a fat face. Sure, it may be slimmer than most, but we're not talking about Kate Moss' head plopped onto an SSBBW body. Its fat enough and paired with posing techniques all too common among BBWs and SSBBWs, its created this silly "mythos". I can think of another SSBBW who uses the same exact posing techniques to obscure a genuinely quite fat face who actually does a very good job hiding said fat face. But there are pics of her that betray her efforts. Kelligrrl was apparently better at managing the flow of information. That and getting people to forget what doesn't support their case. I just went through all of the Kelligrrl pics I had saved away on my computer and by golly wouldn't you know that there was indeed evidence of a double chin and not just in her fabled final pics. *SHOCK!* Why lets call off the adulation right now.

Which of course, is why this is all coming off as especially distasteful. Because in spite of the Kelligrrl search parties, the BBWs who are actually here are, well, actually here. And have to periodically be subjected to these absurd justifications of why her thin face was just so memorable. Oh, its not that they like thin faces, you see. Its just that seeing such a pretty face on a fat girl is a real thrill. Oh, its not that thin faces are better than fat faces, just that they are so much more attractive. Give me a break! This attitude does not represent most FA's. There is a reason I'm fond of the term "Fat Admirer". Not because its the prevelent vocabulary. Not because its what I've always known. Certainly not because it seemed an acceptible moniker to apply to feederist fetishists who have only a tangental interest in the issue. Its because I actually do admire fat. That's what I'm physically attracted to. That is my point of difference. I never get the need to qualify it as BBW Admirer or some such. Of course I'm a woman admirer. I should hope that goes without saying when considering straight men. If they aren't, that's a problem that goes well beyond their physical preferences and is in no way unique to FA's. I'm an FA because its true. I like fat.

I don't expect everything on a woman to be fat, of course. Nor do I expect any kind of specific distribution. The variety found in fat women's bodies is a genuine gift to all FA's. I think its positively wonderful. Sure, I won't pretend there aren't things I like, but I focus on what I like when its fat. Not what I like when its not. Looking at things in the negative like that just doesn't strike me as very worthwhile. I'm not above physical attraction. I love physical attraction. I gladly embrace it as a facet of a fully rounded sexuality and romantic life. Personally, I'm a belly man. I'm very much attracted to women with especially large bellies. Now, to be perfectly frank, I've noted in observing different women that I seem most attracted to women with large bellies who are small chested. Do I observe this and conclude that I like women with small chests? Of course not. Because I'm quite sensibly, I think, focused on what I am attracted to. Not on something which is only notable for its absense. Its just not a very useful common factor and focusing like that I would say might pigeonhole oneself into missing women they'd find most entirely attractive. Simply because they don't lack something? I don't get it. Be a fat admirerer. Embrace the fat you admire. Don't fixate on what fat you don't think you want there. Doing that just gives women a reason to respond negatively to their bodies. I should think the rest of the world is doing quite a sufficent job on that count and we need not add to it here.


----------



## 1300 Class

Well to take a parable example, from within my writing associations, there was one lad who did a not bad piece (certainly not the best) who won a number of awards for the peice, somethings which it did not deserve, and although time has moved on, and better pieces have come and gone, it is still held in utmost regard, a kind of mailaise has set in, and there are two camps in which the piece is viewed, in that it is either the best thing since sliced bread or it was okay, but nothing special. Now today, invariably everything written is compared to this, which is both a good and a bad thing, depending on your point of view. In the end, it boils down to, that it was more the impact and the timing than the substance of the piece that got it fame and regard, even though by todays stanards or competition it wouldn't be so good. 

So what does all this have to with with Kelliglr? Well from what I have seen, there is something aproximating a kind of malaise with the myth and legend of Kelligrl. Now altough everyone has different tastes and opinions about Kelligrl herself, from what I have seen there are two camps again, one who view KG as the most beautiful person ever seen for whatever reasons, and the other who view KG without the attration. Obviously some muddy the waters so to speak, but what is the case or facts? Well there are none, it all comes down to opinion. However I think it was more the timing and impact and the enduring myths and theories that have somewhat contemporised the KG experience, in both mindsets regardless of what can be viewed as "fact" if indeed these can be established.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, but judging from much of what has been said here I have neither the "appetite", nor the fetchingly slim face to warrant such mystery.
> 
> I'm good just being me, legit, and a participating member of this (albeit skewed) community.




While you face is not slim, you whole body is fetching. And, the fact that you want to be your own women, make you even more fetching. 

However, you know that if you do vanish even for a while, I know you will be missed.


----------



## fatlane

Dude, I just thought she was hot, that's all. She takes a good picture and has those cute dimples. I love dimples, wherever they are. I am ALL ABOUT THE DIMPLE, man.

Now to start a dimple thread...


----------



## hgee

Take it easy, we all like something a little different. I don't care how one wishes to label a persons sexual tastes...BBW admirer, feeder, FA, weight gain fetish freak, etc. If everyone agreed with everything I said, I'd be pissed to be amoung such a bunch of liars.
Some may not care a hill of beans for Kelligirl, which is fine. Personally, I think she is one of the most erotic women I have seen on this "fantasy" world of the internet. I haven't seen many that "do it" for me like she does. 

When it comes to reality, I don't really care or not if she comes back, after all, I don't know her personally and never will. 

We are talking about sexual attraction here, it's not charity work or some of kind of humanitarian explosion of kindness. These feelings come from down deep, we don't sit and taylor them to stroke the feelings of others or to gain the praise of society.
I just don't believe that those BBW's who have fuller faces are pushed to the point of collapse and deep depression by our comments in praise of Kelligirl. As you see in this thread, they take comfort in the fact that there are plenty who love such a look...


----------



## NFA

"While you face is not slim,"

See, that's what I'm talking about! Look, be sexually obsessed with women who can look thin for photographs all you want. All I'm saying is that fat admirer should be about fat admirer. Not some approval process of when the fat is okay and when slim is "pretty".

I'll take a fat face every day of the week. But then, I'm an FA.


----------



## fatlane

Shut up all of you. I'm digging on the mullet.


----------



## hgee

Thank you so much! If you could post the rest of your rules on how all our sexual tastes should work, we shall all owe you a huge debt of graditude.


----------



## fatlane

1. Love the mullet. You must love the mullet.

2. Go for the ever-elusive back dimple. If there's no back dimple, you must remain only friends.

3. Thigh-high leather boots, or we say goodnight here and now.

4. Green skin. Accept nothing less than a woman with green skin.

4a. OK, blue skin is also hot. Blue or green, that's the skin color you want.

Follow those rules, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## AnnMarie

fatlane said:


> 1. Love the mullet. You must love the mullet.
> 
> 2. Go for the ever-elusive back dimple. If there's no back dimple, you must remain only friends.
> 
> 3. Thigh-high leather boots, or we say goodnight here and now.
> 
> 4. Green skin. Accept nothing less than a woman with green skin.
> 
> 4a. OK, blue skin is also hot. Blue or green, that's the skin color you want.
> 
> Follow those rules, and you can't go wrong.



I've got #2, but 4 and 4a (who numbers like that?? sheesh, try 4a and 4b) are impossible unless I'm seasick (which isn't hard, put me on a boat, or in the back of anything moving. Trust me on this.). 

Now, #3, I'm ALLLL about, but you'll have to find me a cobbler, and pay mucho dinero to get them made. I'll be waiting and have my measurements ready.


----------



## fatlane

Eat enough green M&Ms, you can get green skin. It requires dedication, though.

Will do on the cobbler if you get the haircut. I'll give you one boot up front, then you get the lady mullet, then you get the other boot. If you've been eating the green ones diligently, you'll have the skin I need by then, as well.

We got a deal?


----------



## MissToodles

What is a back dimple? Is it the small indention above their tush?


----------



## fatlane

MissToodles said:


> What is a back dimple? Is it the small indention above their tush?



See the Dimple thread... no way to explain it, which contributes to its being ever-elusive.


----------



## MissToodles

Where's my point?!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

fatlane said:


> Eat enough green M&Ms, you can get green skin. It requires dedication, though.
> 
> Will do on the cobbler if you get the haircut. I'll give you one boot up front, then you get the lady mullet, then you get the other boot. If you've been eating the green ones diligently, you'll have the skin I need by then, as well.
> 
> We got a deal?




I'm all about the m&ms and the boots... but I never signed on for a mullet. You just said I had to love it, not HAVE it. 

Deal's off.


----------



## Pink

I for one find this thread fascinating on many levels.


----------



## Totmacher

You're lucky. I can't stand the beastly thing.


----------



## hgee

Sorry Fatlane, I was responding to the other guy.
Nice response anyway!


----------



## Jes

MissToodles said:


> Where's my point?!!!!!




ahahaha. This makes me laugh. Youv'e got that Yosemite Sam fightin' mad sound to you.

I have a ... there's a... 
Here!
http://mrbigjas.freeshell.org/pics/yossam1.gif


----------



## fatlane

hgee said:


> Sorry Fatlane, I was responding to the other guy.
> Nice response anyway!



Hey, it got AnnMarie to commit to wearing thigh-highs and turning her skin green. It's a win-win.


----------



## AnnMarie

Pink said:


> I for one find this thread fascinating on many levels.



 Thank God someone does. Threads like this are the thorn in my side of these boards. Always irritating, and never far from stabbing you once again. 

I will say I find it fascinating on a "this, again???? you stupid bleeper bleepers", but sad in exactly the same way.


----------



## Jes

Kelligrl, Kelligrl, Kelligrl!!

[said just like Jan Brady's Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!]


----------



## Webmaster

AnnMarie said:


> Thank God someone does. Threads like this are the thorn in my side of these boards. Always irritating, and never far from stabbing you once again.
> 
> I will say I find it fascinating on a "this, again???? you stupid bleeper bleepers", but sad in exactly the same way.



Umm, AnnMarie... I meant to ask you, do you have any idea whatever became of KelliGrl? [ducks & runs]


----------



## fatlane

I heard Conrad was asking about Kelligrl not too long ago...

Man, how rumors fly!


----------



## Jes

Webmaster said:


> Umm, AnnMarie... I meant to ask you, do you have any idea whatever became of KelliGrl? [ducks & runs]



Oh, now don't YOU start, too!! You're the voice of reason!


----------



## AnnMarie

Webmaster said:


> Umm, AnnMarie... I meant to ask you, do you have any idea whatever became of KelliGrl? [ducks & runs]



LOL, you troublemaker! 


*sigh*


----------



## bigbob10000

Hey that is a good question: Where did Kelligrl go? It ranks right up there with where did AnnMarie go?



I know, I know silly guy. (ha ha):doh:


----------



## AnnMarie

bigbob10000 said:


> Hey that is a good question: Where did Kelligrl go? It ranks right up there with where did AnnMarie go?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know silly guy. (ha ha):doh:



Oh sure, it's almost dead and some WISEGUY has to saunter in here with a defibrillator and get it going again! Sheesh.


----------



## fatlane

I got an idea... how about you set up a filter so everytime someone types in "Kelligrl", it's replaced with "Elvis"? See what happens...


----------



## Emma

Yeah on the fatpeace board they replaced CurvyEm with Pedophile. LOL (not coz I am one, because I always called people one)


----------



## panhype

N'ah... wait, AnnMarie... in about one month time i'll write here: *Any news about Kelligrl in between??*


AnnMarie said:


> Oh sure, it's almost dead and some WISEGUY has to saunter in here with a defibrillator and get it going again! Sheesh.


----------



## bigbob10000

Hey AnnMarie

When was the last time Kelligrl posted here?

I know of all the people here you would know.


----------



## AnnMarie

bigbob10000 said:


> Hey AnnMarie
> 
> When was the last time Kelligrl posted here?
> 
> I know of all the people here you would know.




I believe it was the 10th of never.


----------



## 1300 Class

Its like asking how long a piece of string is, or who really shot Kennedy.


----------



## bigbob10000

AnnMarie said:


> I believe it was the 10th of never.




Man you really are touchy about this.

I would think you would just laugh at some of us silly people.
Because some day this same question maybe asked about you.


----------



## Santaclear

bigbob10000 said:


> Man you really are touchy about this.
> I would think you would just laugh at some of us silly people.
> Because some day this same question maybe asked about you.



People are already asking it about _you._


----------



## Santaclear

Pink said:


> I for one find this thread fascinating on many levels.



I find you much more fascinating than this thread!


----------



## Pink

Santaclear said:


> I find you much more fascinating than this thread!



Oh but I am, I am  
Everyone gets their 15 minutes eh?
Or in this case 15 years.


----------



## eljay

She could even be reading this thread right now...


----------



## Santaclear

eljay said:


> She could even be reading this thread right now...



Yes, I know! *sigh* :smitten: Don't it make you all tingly?


----------



## AnnMarie

bigbob10000 said:


> Man you really are touchy about this.
> 
> I would think you would just laugh at some of us silly people.
> Because some day this same question maybe asked about you.



LOL, I do laugh, believe me.


----------



## bigbob10000

Hello All,

Just curious if anyone has hear anything about Kelligrl lately?

Bigbob10000


----------



## AnnMarie

bigbob10000 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just curious if anyone has hear anything about Kelligrl lately?
> 
> Bigbob10000



LOL.... It's funny to look at back at something and judge its level of annoyance based on an entirely new scale.


----------



## bigbob10000

AnnMarie,
I have to laugh at how quick you responded to this.
I can only imagine the many many levels of annoyance this subject causes you and that makes me laugh even more. People ask many more personal and offending questions here and do not get near the response that this subject receives from you.


Anyway it's fun to wind you up from time to time. (all in fun only)

BigBob10000


----------



## AnnMarie

bigbob10000 said:


> AnnMarie,
> I have to laugh at how quick you responded to this.
> I can only imagine the many many levels of annoyance this subject causes you and that makes me laugh even more. People ask many more personal and offending questions here and do not get near the response that this subject receives from you.
> 
> 
> Anyway it's fun to wind you up from time to time. (all in fun only)
> 
> BigBob10000




LOL, this annoys me on a level that is akin to someone running their finger near my face and say "I'm not touching you!!". There are far greater levels of annoyance in my life, akin to say.... having sand in your unmentionable areas rubbing you raw for hours on end.


----------



## bigbob10000

I'm laughing too hard to respond.


----------



## TallEnglishman

Hey, has anyone heard from or seen a model who used to appear here a lot? Her name was *Kelligrl*, I believe...

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## maxoutfa

fatlane said:


> I got an idea... how about you set up a filter so everytime someone types in "Kelligrl", it's replaced with "Elvis"? See what happens...



Darn, ya beat me to it - was gonna say I saw Elvis the other day, wearing a dress and weighing 400 pounds... hmmm, maybe it was Kelli.

I had some interaction with her shortly before she vanished - I submitted a story which she enjoyed and wanted to publish on Bulge - said she couldn't pay me, but would send a free year's subscription to the mag. I heard that it made the very last issue, but never saw it. 

My own personal preference - I thought she was beautiful at 300, but wasn't fond of what the next 100 did to her thighs - but that's just my preference.


----------



## LeedsFeeder

> I thought she was beautiful at 300, but wasn't fond of what the next 100 did to her thighs



Oooh I was :eat2:


----------



## Phalloidium

LeedsFeeder said:


> Oooh I was :eat2:



Yeah, they were great in her last pics. Quite the body. She was still a swamp donkey all and all though.


----------



## cactopus

ThatFatGirl said:


> Aside from her time warp 1980's hair - which I think lots of guys _still_ dig - I can totally understand the expressions of longing I've read about for YEARS on this site. She has a beautiful face and very appealing big girl bod. I wish I had such a thin face!
> 
> Where ever the elusive Kelligrl is, I hope she's doing well.



You have almost that thin of a face. I just looked at your site. You're much prettier than she ever was. Nothing to be ashamed of there.


----------



## cactopus

fatlane said:


> 80's hair is the best hair, EVER.
> 
> And for those who don't get it... too bad. More for the rest of us, I suppose.
> 
> Recently, some never-before-seen video segments of her appeared at Kronoman's site - linked from his Kelligrl Yahoo Group - and they point to someone having more videos of her out there. I admit, I'm a collector... I'm a sucker for fat women with 80's hair and big... dimples...



80's hair is cute on young fat chicks..  (especially with braces)

I think for me it's a 3-way tie between 60's hair, 70's hair, and 40's hair (oh yeah)


----------



## cactopus

JMNYC said:


> I'm telling you, if the three issues I bought are any indication, there isn't much to see at all. I threw them out soon after I got them---they were just photocopied badly with pics you couldn't see and recipes for weight gain. And part of my chagrin was that I'd paid 10 bucks.
> .....
> Well, I wish I'd kept both items, but I don't regret throwing out BULGE. It was truly a piece of...(insert offensive synonym for dog-doo here).



I just finally found out that some formative material I stole from my father didn't actually get thrown out recently and I was able to photocopy it so I have my own archival copy. One of the things that let me know I wasn't alone in the world (before alt.sex.fat, and Teighlor) was an article in one of my father's issues of Avant Garde. It was titled "Tales of a Fat Girl's Casanova" Maybe one of these days I'll scan it and post it somewhere.


----------



## cactopus

fatlane said:


> 1. Love the mullet. You must love the mullet.
> 
> 2. Go for the ever-elusive back dimple. If there's no back dimple, you must remain only friends.
> 
> 3. Thigh-high leather boots, or we say goodnight here and now.
> 
> 4. Green skin. Accept nothing less than a woman with green skin.
> 
> 4a. OK, blue skin is also hot. Blue or green, that's the skin color you want.
> 
> Follow those rules, and you can't go wrong.



DUDE!... I never thought I'd see someone else with 3, 4, or 4A... 

Love the Orion chicks or the troll Fiona from Shrek


----------



## fatlane

Much as I dread posting to this thread again, I gotta give props to She-Hulk. She be GREEN!!!


----------



## maxoutfa

LeedsFeeder said:


> Oooh I was :eat2:



as I stated, just my own personal preference. Some people dig that saggy knee thing, I don't (now saggy bellys are another story). :eat2:


----------



## AtlasD

I do wonder why some of the BBW celebs pulled a vanishing act. Could it be that Kelligirl had constructed her entire life around weight gain? Did her feeder partner and her split up, did she become ill or incur some of the medical complications that come with extensive weight gain, or did she simply decide she could not gain any more? And if any of these things happened did her whole life collapse because she had built her entire existence around gaining? I found it curious that just before her disappearance Kelligirl had suddenly become more modest. There are a plethora of pictures of her in bikinis, lingerie, mesh body stockings, but as she approached 400 she showed a lot less, and tended to pose in full-length dresses. 

Moderation in all things and a diversity of interests are still sound principles. So is looking ahead 2 years, even 5 or 10 years down the road. Consenting adults can do what they want, including feederism and weight gain but still it is good to ask: After this, then what?

Wherever she is and whatever she is doing I hope she is OK (and Danni, Terra, Brooke.)

And speaking of vanishing acts, what became of Large N Lovely?


----------



## TallEnglishman

AtlasD said:


> And speaking of vanishing acts, what became of Large N Lovely?



Are you serious??? Largenlovely (Melissa) regularly posts on the Paysite board!!!

:doh: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## AtlasD

Thanks for setting me straight... When LNL left bigcuties, I thought she was gone for good. I didn't know the paysiteboard existed, beleive me I thank you for steering me there!!


----------



## maxoutfa

Atlas,

for what it's worth, I do know that Kelli had an extensive collection of circus fat women and on numerous occasions proclaimed that this is what she aspired to.


----------



## Freddy670

Asshley came back...they can always come back!


----------



## fatgirl33

Freddy670 said:


> Asshley came back...they can always come back!



As much as I hate to contribute to the resurgence of this thread, you make an interesting point. I would love to see Kelligrl, Melanie Bel or Electra Summers make a return to the web.

Here's hoping...
Brenda


----------



## SamanthaNY

...................


----------



## fatgirl33

Lol! That is too funny! Can we order that book on Amazon?


----------



## Ned Sonntag

"One of the things that let me know I wasn't alone in the world (before alt.sex.fat, and Teighlor) was an article in one of my father's issues of Avant Garde. It was titled "Tales of a Fat Girl's Casanova" Maybe one of these days I'll scan it and post it somewhere."
It's("The Bigger They Are The Harder I Fall" by 'Max Hess') here on the DIMsite somewhere. That and "How I Lost 400lbs" by 'Dolly Dimples' are the seminal texts of our subculture. Kelligrl talked me into doing a rather nice page&a half-spread illustration for the last BULGE... "The Princess and the Pies"... she was the princess, for many of us. Hey has anyone done a story Eating Beauty, with like, the princess under an Eating Spell?


----------



## Ned Sonntag

She's a beauty; but then, all cartoonists tend to be goodlooking.:batting:


----------



## Wilson Barbers

Ned Sonntag said:


> Hey has anyone done a story Eating Beauty, with like, the princess under an Eating Spell?



R.B. Lawrence did one for _BUF_ back in the day. It can be found in the Weight Room Story Archives here. Think the mag appearance (and I'm goin' by memory without the issue in front of me) originally contained an early Delacroix graphic to go with it. . .


----------



## Jay West Coast

SamanthaNY said:


> ...................


 
Excerpt from page 114: 



Disappeared Fat Girls for Dummies said:


> Based on various anonymous counts from a variety of sources that had contact with Kelligrl during and at the end of her stint online, her online persona was wildly different from the one in real life. In real life, she was a woman who despised her own weight, and plotted to get thin for the majority of her modeling career. She would frequently go on diets to lose weight, but would inevitably fail. She would then placate to FA's by taking and posting pictures of herself online and in a rudimentary print magazine in order to raise money for future diets.
> 
> It should also be noted that Kelli over time became notorious for initiating relationships with FA's, and then breaking up with them shortly after acquiring various assets. FA after FA, she would disappear with credit cards, convertibles, and bank accounts. She found that FA's couldn't get enough of her, and were willing to overlook early warning signs in order to please her. Thus, she continued to make her way through the community accumulating large amounts of wealth from the kind-hearted.
> 
> Then, in May 2001, she decided to burn her bridges for good with the BBW/FA community. According to many different sources, she used the money she accrued to buy weight loss surgery, and purchased a home in California. She lost the weight she had gained, took the remaining available money, and cut all ties to those she had met during her stint in the East Coast community. Her websites in which she pretends to enjoy her size and her weight gain journey have obviously never been updated since, and sit as a testimony to the reality: she was a fat woman who hated her body, and only used it to manipulate FA's into supplying her with enough cash to live the high life and get thin. She knew how to talk the talk, but her disappearance is no mystery, instead merely her final joke on FA's everywhere.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Ah yes the RB stood for RubbleBounce, as in what to do with Afghanistan after 9-11. He seemed to be spinning down a maelstrom of misfortune last time he posted, like early 2002. Too bad...


----------



## Tim_FA

Littleghost said:


> Ack. I missed the preview post function.



Actually, she was quite pissed at BUF for using this picture for the cover without her consent.
Which is why there were no pics of her within that very issue.


----------



## curt

I recall surfing across a couple of Kelli vids a month or two ago...


----------



## fatlane

Yep. They're out there.


----------



## Aireman

It's what's amazing about the net...... Nuthin' ever goes away. And I guess that's why this thread and others like them carry on.

I too was an early admirer of Kelligrl.... Brooke.....and Gina! It helped me to learn that what I was really looking for in a woman. They broke ground for all that has followed and it is good! Maybe that's why there is still a facination to what happened to them and where they are in their lives.

Maybe similar to what happened to Betty Page.

When you get right down to it we will always miss them.

That's just my opinion.... I could be wrong.


----------



## Jay West Coast

So...nobody else read page 114? Or did we chose to skip past that part for the sake of childhood fantasies?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^I read it in your post but I don't really give a sh*t where she is anyway *shrugs*


----------



## Jay West Coast

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I read it in your post but I don't really give a sh*t where she is anyway *shrugs*


 
Honestly, as a former teenage crusher on "Kelli" (that isn't her real name, btw), I find it amazing that people tend to glaze over the truth and keep asking the same dumb question, as if it'll change the answer. Kelli was a golddigger who eventually showed her true colors. Why does she deserve so much brouhaha?


----------



## Angie O'Plasty

Oh come on. Everyone knows that Kelligirl dated that British guy steadily for years and years. I don't believe a word of that golddigging crap. She was a very sweet person (and probably still is, somewhere).

Angie
xoxoxo




Jay West Coast said:


> Honestly, as a former teenage crusher on "Kelli" (that isn't her real name, btw), I find it amazing that people tend to glaze over the truth and keep asking the same dumb question, as if it'll change the answer. Kelli was a golddigger who eventually showed her true colors. Why does she deserve so much brouhaha?


----------



## Jay West Coast

Angie O'Plasty said:


> Oh come on. Everyone knows that Kelligirl dated that British guy steadily for years and years. I don't believe a word of that golddigging crap. She was a very sweet person (and probably still is, somewhere).
> 
> Angie
> xoxoxo



Case in point.


----------



## XGuy

CurvyEm said:


> THAT'S kelligrl? That's the woman that everyone has gone on about for years?!?



K so long time lapse here but OMG thank you 'Em I have been wondering that since forever!


----------



## Emma

XGuy said:


> K so long time lapse here but OMG thank you 'Em I have been wondering that since forever!



She's a minger!


----------



## XGuy

CurvyEm said:


> She's a minger!



Wow I love British words. I had to look that up, I found two definitions I particularly enjoyed.



> Someone who was not just touched by the ugly stick at birth but was battered severely with it. Anyone who does not look better to you after several strong alcoholic drinks probably fits this category.



I particularly like this one,



> Although now more commonly used to define an extremely visually challanging appearance, the word minger originally came from scottish gaelic, meaning 'septic vagina'.



I am though assuming we are referring to the ugly aspect and not the septic vagina.

Omg I will seriously be laughing about that until I fall asleep. Septic vagina, I'm pulling that one out tomorrow on one of my friends. "Fuck you dude." "Yeah well stfu you septic vagina."


----------



## Emma

lol I didn't know it meant the second one actually but that's pretty cool.


----------



## XGuy

CurvyEm said:


> lol I didn't know it meant the second one actually but that's pretty cool.



Ahhhh I think I just recognized the word maybe... The second quote could explain the name South Park gave Oprahs vagina, Mingy (her butthole was appropriately named Gary).

On another note, you know who I miss. Betsy! Of course I don't miss her in a "that was quite a loss to the fat acceptance community," but more in the pubescent hormonal quest that led me to her oh so many years ago way. :bow:


----------



## Emma

Uh.. I thought you were ***?


----------



## Mikey

Angie O'Plasty said:


> Oh come on. Everyone knows that Kelligirl dated that British guy steadily for years and years. I don't believe a word of that golddigging crap. She was a very sweet person (and probably still is, somewhere).
> 
> Angie
> xoxoxo



I dated Kelligrl, and had a friendship with her off and on till she disappeared from my radar screen in the summer of 2000. She called me, left a message while I was on a cruise and when I got back from the trip I tried to return the call and she never responded. She then disappeared from the internet completely about 6 or so months later. I know someone who is in touch with her, and after hearing rumors of her death etc, I inquired and found out that she is alive and well. That is all I cared about. If she didn't want to be in contact with me that was her choice and thus I didn't care if she was fat, thin, blonde or living in Zimbabwe. 
Did she take advantage of me financially, yes, but only when we were dating. I "heard" that she had done significantly more damage to others and I have seen claims that she took money from people for copies of Bulge that she never sent out. Does that sound like something she might do...having known her for years, I would say yes. Again, this is just based upon what I read. I do know for a fact that one fellow furnished her living room, but that was from furniture he had and I don't know what the arrangement was. Maybe he was going to get rid of it after a divorce and she just took it since it was relatively new and in great shape, or maybe she charmed him into giving it to her. Only they know.
I can also tell you that the pictures she had posted were not photoshopped. I took many of them, if not most. She indeed had a thin face till she got to the top weights which were in the mid 400's. At that point she used her hair to cover her small but growing double chin.
Indeed she did date a British gent for under a year and even went to live with him for a few months, this was in the very late 90's. She came back here, and its anybodys guess where she is now. She doesn't want to be found...that is her business.
Why she is still making the boards and someone set up a faux myspace site for her is beyond me. I guess urban legends, never die. Funny part is that after I mentioned that all of her personal data (ie, height, date of birth, etc was wrong on the myspace), it mysteriously changed. Frankly, from what I have seen on the Dim Boards, there are many great women out there who are actually looking for attention and aren't allegedly ripping guys off, so why not concentrate on them. I just don't get it.
I also know that she had false identities on this board, so she may be amongst us right now. Again, anyone's guess! 
So that's my story and I am sticking with it!
I have no malice against her. 

**For those who are interested and want to contact me for copies of the photos, *DON'T BOTHER*. My feeling is that is she wanted you to have em, you could have gotten them from her. I know this because I have seen photos taken when we were dating on the net. So much for special times.


----------



## fatlane

It's better to burn out
Than be forgotten 

-- Neil Young


----------



## XGuy

CurvyEm said:


> Uh.. I thought you were ***?



Depends on what day it is. That's what the X is for =P


----------



## dvrm

Eventually she will be seen out somewhere. She's really beautiful and she must go about her life like everyone else does. It will be wonderful whenever she returns!


----------



## AnnMarie

Indeed... everyone keep their home fires burning. 

View attachment candle-anim.gif


----------



## Jack Skellington

I gotta see if I still have that beating a dead horse gif around here some where. Because that would be totally perfect for this thread.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Found it. I am way too good to you guys. 

View attachment beating-a-dead-horse.gif


----------



## Skyseer

Here's an alternative to the dead horse

View attachment att00035.gif


----------



## stuu

FullFigrsRule39 said:


> ...I'm of the school that believes kelligirl may have been okay, but Brooke was out of this world! lol



whos brooke?? any pics??


----------



## Santaclear

Who's broke?


----------



## Caine

what does it take to let this topicdie in pieces?!? Do we need to bring in the pitch forks and torches? or just simply walk up to it with Flamethrowers?


----------



## pendulous

What didn't happen to Kelligirl?


----------



## CleverBomb

pendulous said:


> What didn't happen to Kelligirl?


And when didn't it not happen?

-Rusty


----------



## shrikearghast

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



Consider yourself in the minority, then.

She has a model-esque face and a stunningly huge body. That pairing alone makes her noteworthy. That she was also gaining weight...

Well, if you can't see why she was so popular, I'm not going to waste time trying to enlighten you.


----------



## shrikearghast

Whoops, looks like I necro'd a dead thread. 

Well, I guess I'll just add that, personally, I think there are at least a handful of people still posting here who know her, but mum - apparently - is still the word regarding this. The funny thing about Kelligrl is that she has to be in her 40s by now, and is probably not nearly so stunning as she once was. In many ways, her total disappearance allowed many of us to keep her forever young in our memories.

I don't honestly believe the rumors about the scamming and cons. I know that she bilked some people out of some (minor) ammounts of subscription money, but as for the assertions that she was moving from FA to FA, gold digging for cars and furniture, etc... that seems a little far fetched. I frankly believe that she was either married or in a long term relationship (someone was taking all those pictures and doing all that filming), it ended, and she decided to get out of the whole gaining thing. I know a lot of BBWs who would normally be really unhappy with their bodies who reach a certain level of equallibrium because of the relationship they are in. Take that away, and they'd go back to being miserable. My guess is that this was the case with Kelligrl, and once she broke up with her beau, she no longer felt comfortable dealing with the community as a whole.

I hope she's still alive and well, still fat, and still beautiful... but unless someone with some real, hard evidence ever opens up on the matter, it's going to remain a giant, silly mystery - silly because, in this age of information, someone should be able to locate *SOMETHING* on the location/existence/health/well-being of this individual. For example, I find it hard to fathom that nobody knows her actual name. Just think about that... think about the thousands of still-obcessed followers that this lady has, and they still accept 'Kelligrl' as her namesake.

Oh well. I remain hopeful that eventually some more information may come out. I can't help but think that she's out there, somewhere, quietly laughing at all this.


----------



## KHayes666

I have thought about it, the fact that nobody knows her real name is because she got out of the game before the internet got as popular as it did.

Think of the hottest, most famous model names right now and I guarantee because of facebook, myspace and all sorts of bashes/dances that SOMEONE would find out ppl's real names.

Now back in 2001 when there was no facebook nor myspace and 56K dial up was still the primary source of the internet....it was easier for Kelligirl to dissappear because of the lack of information.

Which also proves that she was a scam/con artist....notice how virtually no one has stepped up and said they actually met her or considers her a real friend? 

She had no friends to speak of, no one knows her real name and there is legitimacy in the subscription rip off........sorry to say dude.

My suggestion is to go over to the paysite board and you'll find a lot of women there just as beautiful as Kelligirl and are 100 times nicer and friendlier....if you're respectful that is.


----------



## shrikearghast

Paysites? Are you honestly suggesting I... _pay_ for porn? Tsk, tsk. Why pay when I can steal it for free?

I was posting on Dimensions back in '99 and '00, and it was an extremely tight-knit community, as you suggest. However, whereas you use that as evidence to support Kelligrl's isolation, I use it to assert that there are those amongst us who _do_ actually know who she is, but have kept it a closely guarded secret since then. 

Regardless, she's gone for good - I think that most of us, those of us who consider ourselves her fans, accept that fact. Personally, I'd just like a few answers:

1) Why'd she go? What was the reason behind the evacuation from the internet?

2) Where is she now? Is she healthy? Is she dead (God forbid, but it's certainly possible).

3) Is she still big? Did she get weight loss surgery, or lose the weight naturally, or is she instead still massive?

I don't need more pics and videos. It'd be nice, but, as I said, I accept that it's never going to happen. I think most of us are just looking for closure. We know what happened to Elvis, which is why that's a bad analogy. Kelligrl is more like New Jersey's own Loch Ness Monster, albeit with a hot ass.


----------



## KHayes666

shrikearghast said:


> Paysites? Are you honestly suggesting I... _pay_ for porn? Tsk, tsk. Why pay when I can steal it for free?
> 
> I was posting on Dimensions back in '99 and '00, and it was an extremely tight-knit community, as you suggest. However, whereas you use that as evidence to support Kelligrl's isolation, I use it to assert that there are those amongst us who _do_ actually know who she is, but have kept it a closely guarded secret since then.
> 
> Regardless, she's gone for good - I think that most of us, those of us who consider ourselves her fans, accept that fact. Personally, I'd just like a few answers:
> 
> 1) Why'd she go? What was the reason behind the evacuation from the internet?
> 
> 2) Where is she now? Is she healthy? Is she dead (God forbid, but it's certainly possible).
> 
> 3) Is she still big? Did she get weight loss surgery, or lose the weight naturally, or is she instead still massive?
> 
> I don't need more pics and videos. It'd be nice, but, as I said, I accept that it's never going to happen. I think most of us are just looking for closure. We know what happened to Elvis, which is why that's a bad analogy. Kelligrl is more like New Jersey's own Loch Ness Monster, albeit with a hot ass.



lol I don't do paysites either, I was just suggesting comment on their stuff and get to know some of them, some of them are very friendly.

As for you actually "knowing" her, then all you have to do is look up her real name if you got it...sure she's around somewhere. I mean if you want to go all Spenser (Robert Parker's Boston based detective novels) then you should find out by looking at her old pix where she lived, who she knew, etc that would give clues to her whereabouts.

Now let me answer your q's.

1. Why she left was obvious, she was developing a reputation as somewhat of a bitch, which was leading people to unsuscribe. Also, she was getting lazy in posting updates which led to a lot of angry fans complaining....and maybe she just couldn't take it anymore. If you said she had marital problems, there's another reason to split.

2. Again, go all Spenser and dig up as much dirt as you can.

3. Since virtually no one knows her real name or where she was really from, I doubt anyone's seen her in almost 10 years now. Besides, you have to look at this way....by dissappearing the way she did, she doesn't WANT to be found.


----------



## mossystate

shrikearghast said:


> The funny thing about Kelligrl is that she has to be in her 40s by now, and is probably not nearly so stunning as she once was. In many ways, her total disappearance allowed many of us to keep her forever young in our memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fucking sick and tired of women aging.  If I had a penis, it would be angry and said...at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of BBWs who would normally be really unhappy with their bodies who reach a certain level of equallibrium because of the relationship they are in. Take that away, and they'd go back to being miserable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only those bbw could always be in relationships with dudes who can prop them up. Otherwise, they might just find themselves living for themselves, which is so miserable and...sad...once again, I gotta use the word sad. I hear ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that this was the case with Kelligrl, and once she broke up with her beau, she no longer felt comfortable dealing with the community as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait...Kelligirl, is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's still alive and well, still fat,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or just to know she has not lost a pound...that's all we really need...am I right? That's as well as she needs to be. We will be here for her...you...me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, I find it hard to fathom that nobody knows her actual name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some would say this is creepy. Not me. You hear anything, you let me know, and we will track her down. Deal?
Click to expand...


----------



## KHayes666

Rather than listen to you babble on about how men suck as usual, facepalm and move on to a new thread, there is one thing worth responding to.



mossystate said:


> Some would say this is creepy. Not me. You hear anything, you let me know, and we will track her down. Deal?



The dude has a point. Does ANYONE really know her or were friends with her? Its interesting to look at how someone went so incognito perfectly. I can't fathom someone as popular as her being around today not being a legit friend of someone.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

shrikearghast said:


> Paysites? Are you honestly suggesting I... _pay_ for porn? Tsk, tsk. Why pay when I can steal it for free?



Regardless of whether or not you pay for it, it's probably not a wise idea to mention stealing considering how hard a lot of these girls work to put new stuff out there on a daily basis. 

In fact, considering how many of Kelligirls pictures were floating around on the net, maybe that's why she stopped. The men paying for her stuff were distributing it for free because as you said, why pay for it, when you can steal it? Sounds like a waste of time to be a model if that is the mentality of some people.


----------



## mergirl

mossystate said:


> shrikearghast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fucking sick and tired of women aging.  If I had a penis, it would be angry and said...at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> If only those bbw could always be in relationships with dudes who can prop them up. Otherwise, they might just find themselves living for themselves, which is so miserable and...sad...once again, I gotta use the word sad. I hear ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Kelligirl, is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just to know she has not lost a pound...that's all we really need...am I right? That's as well as she needs to be. We will be here for her...you...me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say this is creepy. Not me. You hear anything, you let me know, and we will track her down. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! I ran out of rep!
> I would have said "muwahahaha another harpy classic!" :wubu:
> I actually got an image of an angry penis crying..
> Now, where is that kelligrill thread- I loved that!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> an angry penis crying..


Red-faced and sobbing...

OH GOD *brainbleach*


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> Red-faced and sobbing...
> 
> OH GOD *brainbleach*



I was thinking more purple and with white tears. hahaha


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Rather than listen to you babble on about how men suck as usual, facepalm and move on to a new thread, there is one thing worth responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> The dude has a point. Does ANYONE really know her or were friends with her? Its interesting to look at how someone went so incognito perfectly. I can't fathom someone as popular as her being around today not being a legit friend of someone.



Kevin, I know that you don't have much use for Mossy (or myself, for that matter). That's fine 'n dandy by me. I can't speak for The Mossy but I think she may be a little hurt 

However, I did want to point out one thing that you may find surprising: Mossy is expressing an opinion that is shared by a *lot* of women, including, I would imagine, some of whom a positive opinion of you may actually matter to you. 

Look at what she's responding to. You aren't a woman. No matter how much you may think you understand us, you don't live our experiences. If you can put aside your contempt for the length of time it takes to actually look at what she's really saying, you may learn a thing or two.


----------



## Wagimawr

mergirl said:


> I was thinking more purple and with white tears. hahaha



I was actually tempted to put purple.


----------



## whitewolfofsc

All I know is that Kelligirl was very beautiful, and I would love to someday meet a woman simnilar in build to her. As a buttlover, I would spend the rest of my days, a very happy man  Paysites are cool and all, but I really would like to do more than just LOOK at a fine ssbbw.


----------



## mossystate

KHayes666 said:


> Rather than listen to you babble on about how men suck as usual, facepalm and move on to a new thread, there is one thing worth responding to.





That's a good boy. * rubs your belly *


----------



## NoWayOut

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't see anything great about her at all.



I'm with you. I really don't see how she's worth a thread spanning years about her disappearance, unless she was loved for her personality, which it definitely sounds like she wasn't.


----------



## Mikey

KHayes666 said:


> I have thought about it, the fact that nobody knows her real name is because she got out of the game before the internet got as popular as it did.
> 
> Think of the hottest, most famous model names right now and I guarantee because of facebook, myspace and all sorts of bashes/dances that SOMEONE would find out ppl's real names.
> 
> Now back in 2001 when there was no facebook nor myspace and 56K dial up was still the primary source of the internet....it was easier for Kelligirl to dissappear because of the lack of information.
> 
> Which also proves that she was a scam/con artist....notice how virtually no one has stepped up and said they actually met her or considers her a real friend?
> 
> She had no friends to speak of, no one knows her real name and there is legitimacy in the subscription rip off........sorry to say dude.
> 
> My suggestion is to go over to the paysite board and you'll find a lot of women there just as beautiful as Kelligirl and are 100 times nicer and friendlier....if you're respectful that is.



...without giving away her full identity...I know her whole name...however, for the sake of privacy...her first name is Laura, she lived in the area of Upper Saddle River, New Jersey (I am not giving the exact town) at one time. She will be 43 on December 26 of this year. Her father is/was a dentist. Last I heard she is still alive...however, since she didn't care for me to know where she is, so I never pursued it. Last I heard from her was August 2000. 

I took quite a few of her now famous photos including the ones that were in a magazine back in the early 90's. He parents were nice looking people when I knew them (they were in their mid to late 50's, and I am assuming she probably looks pretty good these days. 

There ya have it.

That said, I do agree with you 150% that there are dozens of beautiful women on the pay-site board who actually want to be known, and therefore looking for Laura or lamenting her disappearance is a total waste of time.

The end!


----------



## thatgirl08

shrikearghast said:


> Paysites? Are you honestly suggesting I... _pay_ for porn? Tsk, tsk. Why pay when I can steal it for free?
> 
> I was posting on Dimensions back in '99 and '00, and it was an extremely tight-knit community, as you suggest. However, whereas you use that as evidence to support Kelligrl's isolation, I use it to assert that there are those amongst us who _do_ actually know who she is, but have kept it a closely guarded secret since then.
> 
> Regardless, she's gone for good - I think that most of us, those of us who consider ourselves her fans, accept that fact. Personally, I'd just like a few answers:
> 
> 1) Why'd she go? What was the reason behind the evacuation from the internet?
> 
> 2) Where is she now? Is she healthy? Is she dead (God forbid, but it's certainly possible).
> 
> 3) Is she still big? Did she get weight loss surgery, or lose the weight naturally, or is she instead still massive?
> 
> I don't need more pics and videos. It'd be nice, but, as I said, I accept that it's never going to happen. I think most of us are just looking for closure. We know what happened to Elvis, which is why that's a bad analogy. Kelligrl is more like New Jersey's own Loch Ness Monster, albeit with a hot ass.



Why do you care so fucking much about someone who disappeared forever ago? Also, you're an asshole for stealing paysite content. Do you realize how hard those girls work?


----------



## Mies

Deleted...


----------



## supersoup

i just want to know why i can't rep people 3 and 4 times for the same post.

i bet kelligrl holds the answer...


----------



## Wagimawr

supersoup said:


> i just want to know why i can't rep people 3 and 4 times for the same post.
> 
> i bet kelligrl holds the answer...


vBulletingrl®?


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> Also, you're an asshole for stealing paysite content. Do you realize how hard those girls work?


----------



## tonynyc

thatgirl08 said:


> Why do you care so fucking much about someone who disappeared forever ago? Also, you're an asshole for stealing paysite content. Do you realize how hard those girls work?



*This makes for a nice ethical debate "Asshole" steals from "Con Artist"...

Of course it's an insult to our current Gorgeous Paysite Models to mention them in the same breath as the "Elvis/Madoff/Urban Legend" of Dims 
*



shrikearghast said:


> . Kelligrl is more like New Jersey's own Loch Ness Monster, albeit with a hot ass.



* Not to take away anything from Kelligirl;but, we have BBW (in Jersey and Elsewhere) that are far hotter than Kelligirl. Are you blind :doh:

If you were in fact in the Dims community a few years ago as your post suggest- then you would have read about some of the issues even then...You need to get out more and experience and enjoy life.*

*Now, You were probably hoping for a different conclusion.

Of course if your continued search for Kelligirl is fruitless. You can always learn How to Become Kelligirl.*


----------



## KHayes666

TraciJo67 said:


> Kevin, I know that you don't have much use for Mossy (or myself, for that matter). That's fine 'n dandy by me. I can't speak for The Mossy but I think she may be a little hurt
> 
> However, I did want to point out one thing that you may find surprising: Mossy is expressing an opinion that is shared by a *lot* of women, including, I would imagine, some of whom a positive opinion of you may actually matter to you.
> 
> Look at what she's responding to. You aren't a woman. No matter how much you may think you understand us, you don't live our experiences. *If you can put aside your contempt for the length of time it takes to actually look at what she's really saying, you may learn a thing or two.*



Yeah, let me look at the 50 consecutive (at least) posts where she does NOTHING but attack someone or respond in a sarcastic comment.

Normally I would do just as I said, shake my head and move on but the last part I commented on because it was actually important.

Thanks also for the guy who gave us the background, now maybe the other dude can rest easier knowing she's alive and well...which is ALL he wanted I imagine.

As for the rest of the people that's either trashing Kelligirl or defending her, that's all on you guys, I got nothing to do with that.


----------



## Mikey

supersoup said:


> i just want to know why i can't rep people 3 and 4 times for the same post.
> 
> i bet kelligrl holds the answer...



Ah, the Holy Grail of Dimensions, since repping was added.

Of course, kelligrl didn't know from repping because she disappeared before it was added, an era there was even a print version of Dimensions. (I bet many of you have never seen a copy in print or know it actually came in print)


----------



## mossystate

Somebody is playing hard to get.


----------



## Mikey

tonynyc said:


> *This makes for a nice ethical debate "Asshole" steals from "Con Artist"...
> 
> Of course it's an insult to our current Gorgeous Paysite Models to mention them in the same breath as the "Elvis/Madoff/Urban Legend" of Dims
> *
> 
> 
> 
> * Not to take away anything from Kelligirl;but, we have BBW (in Jersey and Elsewhere) that are far hotter than Kelligirl. Are you blind :doh:
> 
> If you were in fact in the Dims community a few years ago as your post suggest- then you would have read about some of the issues even then...You need to get out more and experience and enjoy life.*
> 
> *Now, You were probably hoping for a different conclusion.
> 
> Of course if your continued search for Kelligirl is fruitless. You can always learn How to Become Kelligirl.*



You are just jealous that she didn't rip you off...lol


----------



## Observer

Actually Mikey gave a much more detailed account of Kelligirl back in post 190 of this thread - and the archival portion of the Dimensiobnsa site has this three page photo montage. 

Kelligirl is one of those mysteries like Judge Crater or Amelia Erhart - there is just a feeling that there is more to the story than we know, and human beings are curious. I have to say that Mikey has proven himself to be a true friend by simply not pursuing her whereabouts even though he of all of us could. I suspect it is because he knows the pain that caused her to leave and he feels that contact would do nothing to relieve it. . 

Once upon a time, in an AOL chat room called Fat and Gaining under another screen name, I too knew Kelligirl. I was never as enthralled as some, but I know enough to understand what Mikey is saying. She was a complex and much different person than many of her fans thought. Like him, I hope she found peace.

I also know enough that I can say as he has in another place, she used multiple names and personas. She could well be watching this thread tonight or next month. There is one report, unverified, that she found happiness with a man who took her away from her pain on conditon thsat she never reestablish contact with our community. For her sake, if it brought her solace, I hope it is true.


----------



## tonynyc

Mikey said:


> You are just jealous that she didn't rip you off...lol



*
Mikey: 

LOL - probably so... I count my blessings...

Once again, thanks for taking the time to make such an informative and eloquent response. That is not an easy thing to do;especially, when you see such postings for the Upteenth time.... 
*


----------



## shrikearghast

mossystate said:


> shrikearghast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fucking sick and tired of women aging.  If I had a penis, it would be angry and said...at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> If only those bbw could always be in relationships with dudes who can prop them up. Otherwise, they might just find themselves living for themselves, which is so miserable and...sad...once again, I gotta use the word sad. I hear ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Kelligirl, is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just to know she has not lost a pound...that's all we really need...am I right? That's as well as she needs to be. We will be here for her...you...me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say this is creepy. Not me. You hear anything, you let me know, and we will track her down. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such hostility. Who pee'd in your coffee?
Click to expand...


----------



## shrikearghast

thatgirl08 said:


> Why do you care so fucking much about someone who disappeared forever ago? Also, you're an asshole for stealing paysite content. Do you realize how hard those girls work?



Oh my god, alert the internets. Someone used dailymotion.com to get off. Seriously, let's get on the horn with some news outlets. This could be bigger than the MJ thing.


----------



## mango

Wagimawr said:


> Red-faced and sobbing...
> 
> OH GOD *brainbleach*





mergirl said:


> I was thinking more purple and with white tears. hahaha



*When my penis gets angry, he usually stands up to make his point.

We argue back and forth and I usually have to resort to speaking with my hands as I'm often lost for words.

After much drama and tension, he eventually realizes his errors and misconceptions and blushes until he's red in the face.

And then it always ends in tears... those white tears of relief.. and joy that its over.

I always find it to be an emotional experience.



..but I digress... please.. continue your Kelligrl discussion (which is not too far off the topic of my post).

*


----------



## TraciJo67

I have a theory.

I heard that Kelligirl pulled a vanishing act after feeling creeped out and vaguely threatened by some of her more enthusiastic fans - those who wanted to know a lot more information than she was willing to provide, such as her name/location/marital or relationship status. Apparently, there were people who felt that they actually had a right to know such things about her, and were willing to do internet searches or attempt to find the information by other means, and saw nothing whatsoever wrong or alarming in their behaviors. So she vamoosed a decade ago, and cheated a whole lot of people out of some pocket change, and to this day, they can't let that go. I don't blame them. The unmitigated nerve.

That's what I heard, anyway. I could be way off base.


----------



## Emma

shrikearghast said:


> Consider yourself in the minority, then.
> 
> She has a model-esque face and a stunningly huge body. That pairing alone makes her noteworthy. That she was also gaining weight...
> 
> Well, if you can't see why she was so popular, I'm not going to waste time trying to enlighten you.



We all have different tastes. Don't talk to me like I'm a moron just because I don't see the appeal in some woman. I think there are many many better looking women here, right now (some of which are gaining weight)


----------



## BigCutieCass

shrikearghast said:


> Oh my god, alert the internets. Someone used dailymotion.com to get off. Seriously, let's get on the horn with some news outlets. This could be bigger than the MJ thing.



Wow that was really funny. Like seriously, I mean being anonymous over the internet is just so fucking hilarious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Observer said:


> Actually Mikey gave a much more detailed account of Kelligirl back in post 190 of this thread - and the archival portion of the Dimensiobnsa site has this three page photo montage.
> 
> Kelligirl is one of those mysteries like Judge Crater or Amelia Erhart - there is just a feeling that there is more to the story than we know, and human beings are curious. I have to say that Mikey has proven himself to be a true friend by simply not pursuing her whereabouts even though he of all of us could. I suspect it is because he knows the pain that caused her to leave and he feels that contact would do nothing to relieve it. .
> 
> Once upon a time, in an AOL chat room called Fat and Gaining under another screen name, I too knew Kelligirl. I was never as enthralled as some, but I know enough to understand what Mikey is saying. She was a complex and much different person than many of her fans thought. Like him, I hope she found peace.
> 
> I also know enough that I can say as he has in another place, she used multiple names and personas. She could well be watching this thread tonight or next month. *There is one report, unverified, that she found happiness with a man who took her away from her pain on condition that she never reestablish contact with our community. For her sake, if it brought her solace, I hope it is true.*



Wow, a real man that cares about her vs e-men that just ask for more pictures. I'm guessing it wasn't a hard decision for her........ 

I hope she found happiness, too. 

All this "mystery" that people keep carrying on about....one thing is crystal clear though: She doesn't want to be found. She doesn't want to be "part of this community" and her days of modeling are over. 

People should move on.........because she apparently has.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I am not at all an advocate for Weight Loss Surgery. 

However, I am in the case of *The Disappearing Kelligirl and The Horny Mens Money*. 

Which in that case it would become hilarious.


----------



## Emma

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am not at all an advocate for Weight Loss Surgery.
> 
> However, I am in the case of *The Disappearing Kelligirl and The Horny Mens Money*.
> 
> Which in that case it would become hilarious.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BothGunsBlazing again.


----------



## wrestlingguy

So a guy with less than 25 posts resurrects a thread that's already died many deaths, and we still take the time to address it?

Shame on you all!

Maybe this man who likely hasn't even supported Dimensions, will petition Conrad to finally set up the ultimate act in segregation here on these forums......The Kelligrl Forum.

This forum will only be updated every 6 months, and the "good women" will not be allowed in here.
In this forum, the discussion will center on several topics, including:

1. Kelligrl stole my money

2. Fuck the bitches that are jealous of her greatness

3. Where is she now?

4. Who's banging her now?

5. Is she fatter, or did she lose weight?

6. Is she happy?

6. Who today is better than Kelligrl.

I spoke with Kelligrl yesterday, she asked me to pass along this message to shrikearghast: "go back to BBW-Chan or the Yahoo Very Fat Women groups, the waters aren't friendly here".

By the way, 243 BBW paysites closed once they found out you weren't paying for your pron. They're coming after you.












shrikearghast said:


> Paysites? Are you honestly suggesting I... _pay_ for porn? Tsk, tsk. Why pay when I can steal it for free?
> 
> I was posting on Dimensions back in '99 and '00, and it was an extremely tight-knit community, as you suggest. However, whereas you use that as evidence to support Kelligrl's isolation, I use it to assert that there are those amongst us who _do_ actually know who she is, but have kept it a closely guarded secret since then.
> 
> Regardless, she's gone for good - I think that most of us, those of us who consider ourselves her fans, accept that fact. Personally, I'd just like a few answers:
> 
> 1) Why'd she go? What was the reason behind the evacuation from the internet?
> 
> 2) Where is she now? Is she healthy? Is she dead (God forbid, but it's certainly possible).
> 
> 3) Is she still big? Did she get weight loss surgery, or lose the weight naturally, or is she instead still massive?
> 
> I don't need more pics and videos. It'd be nice, but, as I said, I accept that it's never going to happen. I think most of us are just looking for closure. We know what happened to Elvis, which is why that's a bad analogy. Kelligrl is more like New Jersey's own Loch Ness Monster, albeit with a hot ass.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> I have a theory.
> 
> I heard that Kelligirl pulled a vanishing act after feeling creeped out and vaguely threatened by some of her more enthusiastic fans - those who wanted to know a lot more information than she was willing to provide, such as her name/location/marital or relationship status. Apparently, there were people who felt that they actually had a right to know such things about her, and were willing to do internet searches or attempt to find the information by other means, and saw nothing whatsoever wrong or alarming in their behaviors. So she vamoosed a decade ago, and cheated a whole lot of people out of some pocket change, and to this day, they can't let that go. I don't blame them. The unmitigated nerve.
> 
> That's what I heard, anyway. I could be way off base.




I see the coffee pisser was at your house...too. Seems he might have pissed by wg's abode. Hope he keeps hydrated. There are lots of us around these parts.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> I see the coffee pisser was at your house...too. Seems he might have pissed by wg's abode. Hope he keeps hydrated. There are lots of us around these parts.



You're the harpy.

I'm just a shrew. Harpy with training wheels, in other words.


----------



## jonah-uk

BothGunsBlazing said:


> In fact, considering how many of Kelligirls pictures were floating around on the net, maybe that's why she stopped. The men paying for her stuff were distributing it for free because as you said, why pay for it, when you can steal it? Sounds like a waste of time to be a model if that is the mentality of some people.



her photos were all on a free Geocities homepage. the paid-for content was the paper Bulge newsletter, which was just a few photocopied sheets with some writing (stories, etc) and a few exclusive photos (i believe, never saw a copy). as for the 'scam' comments, i hardly think she ran off with huge amounts of money from that, was probably something that seemed a good idea at the time, then turned out to take too much time to produce and mail out. the homepage pictures were only updated infrequently to begin with.


----------



## Chef

People still obsess about Elvis and Marilyn Monroe. The story is the same, the names have changed. Move along.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> People still obsess about Elvis and Marilyn Monroe. The story is the same, the names have changed. Move along.



Yeah...but Elvis and MM met tragic deaths....Kelligirl just left the building. 

She's not really on the same tier as either of those two anyway.....


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah...but Elvis and MM met tragic deaths....Kelligirl just left the building.




*Are you sure....
Maybe "shrikearghast" is "Kelligirl" * 

*Just another alternative "Dims Conspiracy" theory to think about *


----------



## Mikey

Chef said:


> People still obsess about Elvis and Marilyn Monroe. The story is the same, the names have changed. Move along.



I don't know how you can put Kelligrl, Elvis and Marilyn Monroe in the same catagory...Kelligrl was MUCH fatter then the other two! :bounce:

besides...she is still alive! See...being over 400 pounds is good for your health!


----------



## Mikey

tonynyc said:


> *Are you sure....
> Maybe "shrikearghast" is "Kelligirl" *
> 
> *Just another alternative "Dims Conspiracy" theory to think about *



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Angie O'Plasty

Geez, this is like bringing up the Loch Ness monster over and over again.


----------



## Squeeze

Observer said:


> the archival portion of the Dimensiobnsa site has this three page photo montage.



How very funny. I recognise so many of those locations, though less so myself with long hair


----------



## Mikey

Angie O'Plasty said:


> Geez, this is like bringing up the Loch Ness monster over and over again.



and yet they keep bringing up "Nessy" all the time!!

It's like a disease. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Mikey said:


> and yet they keep bringing up "Nessy" all the time!!
> 
> It's like a disease. :bow:



Nessy was hot!!!! :smitten:


----------



## furious styles

last i heard she was still hawking the "kelligrill"











and threatening to eat jackie chan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Nessy was hot!!!! :smitten:




How much did Nessy weigh? I hope she's still fat.....even if she's old now.....


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much did Nessy weigh? I hope she's still fat.....even if she's old now.....



Take it from me....old n fat is the way to be!
Most people just can't figure out how I've
managed to survive obesity.


----------



## butch

imfree said:


> Take it from me....old n fat is the way to be!
> Most people just can't figure out how I've
> managed to survive obesity.



i like your rhyme scheme there!


----------



## imfree

butch said:


> i like your rhyme scheme there!



Oh my!!!, I didn't think about it or plan it that way! I was
a poet who didn't know it. I sure hope this doesn't mean
all the other posts in this thread are jinxxed to rhyme!


----------



## mszwebs

*ffs!!! I Ate Her. Nom!

End Of Thread.

*


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Take it from me....old n fat is the way to be!
> Most people just can't figure out how I've
> managed to survive obesity.





butch said:


> i like your rhyme scheme there!



Dr. Seuss would be proud, Edgar! :bow: Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much did Nessy weigh? I hope she's still fat.....even if she's old now.....



Yeah, me too. I haven't seen any real stats but I bet she's still really hot. :smitten:


----------



## mossystate

mszwebs said:


> *ffs!!! I Ate Her. Nom!
> 
> End Of Thread.
> 
> *






Waits for her return.


* matches in hand *


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> Dr. Seuss would be proud, Edgar! :bow: Do you like green eggs and ham?




I dunno, Santa, our eggs never last long enough 
around me to even get stale, so how would I 
know if I liked them green? I do like ham.


----------



## KHayes666

Santaclear said:


> Dr. Seuss would be proud, Edgar! :bow: Do you like green eggs and ham?



I will have her on a boat
I will have her with a goat
I will have her across the moat
Such a woman will stay a float
Can no longer fit into her coat
I will have her on a boat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> I will have her on a boat
> I will have her with a goat
> I will have her across the moat
> Such a woman will stay a float
> Can no longer fit into her coat
> I will have her on a boat



Have her do what?


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Have her do what?



I dunno, probably do the voodoo boogaloo


----------



## Mikey

furious styles said:


> last i heard she was still hawking the "kelligrill"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and threatening to eat jackie chan



No THAT'S funny!!! Bravo!!


----------



## shrikearghast

I find it amusing that so many people on this forum have chosen _this_ topic to get angsty about. 

I mean, when every third thread in this place is something along the lines of _'check out the five pounds I gained in the past 6 years!'_ (read: please sign up for my paysite so I can continue to lay around the house and shoot 15 pictures and one 30 second video a week! Heaven forbid people wise up and I get a real job! I'd better hit 'em where they nest and head to Dimensions!) or _'ladies, what was your heaviest and lowest weight?!'_ (read: please, PLEASE post weight gain pictures! However, I've _cleverly_ disguised the topic so they'll never suspect a thing, nyuck nyuck nyuck! *cue nefarious mustache tug*), this is what you all pitch a fit about?

While it's obviously not universally true, there are clearly a substantial number of 'angry' posters who are simply jealous. That may seem like a complete write-off on my part, but there's no need to look beyond that low motivation. 

_Why does Kelligrl still command such a large and interested audience? Why aren't they visiting my paysite/deviant art page/blog? Etc., etc._

Again, this is hardly a catch-all for the culprits. Some are obviously angry about the overt objectification of women (_shameless,_ to be sure - particularly on a forum that encourages women to gain weight and/or stay fat. Truly, our motivations here are both saintly and modest, and this thread violates their virgin nature in a fierce and ugly manner. How coarse! How uncouth! This Shangri-La of pristine, _virtuous _ discussion has been trampled. *Nods solemnly*). Others are just looking for an opportunity to randomly flame (read: 'this thread's too long,' 'I just spilled hot oil in my lap,' 'the dog's on fire and I'm pissed off,' etc).

At the end of the day, though, the interest in Kelligrl hasn't decreased - people (some of them completely new to the BBW/FA community) still stumble onto her pictures, are captivated, and are interested enough to try and learn more. Woe be unto these untrained mortals who stumble nigh, into the rumbling bastion of the Gods, lest they be smote by angry torrents of hot air, as one ego battles for supremacy over another... 

... in complete anonymity, on the internet, on a forum for a mostly-closeted fringe sexual fetish. Yes, in this amphitheater of titans, truly some topics are taboo, and this clearly is one of them. I should tread more light in the future, lest a low post count or honest opinion undo me again.

Honestly, I need to get a life? The chick is hot &#8211; in many folks' opinion, hotter than most of the ladies offering competing content right now (will you all hoot an holler similarly the next time Brooke is brought up? Or how about April Jasmine?). She has a following. This has affected the affronted assembled herein... how, exactly? 

...

That's what I thought.


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## zipper21

shrikearghast said:


> I find it amusing that so many people on this forum have chosen _this_ topic to get angsty about.
> 
> I mean, when every third thread in this place is something along the lines of _'check out the five pounds I gained in the past 6 years!'_ (read: please sign up for my paysite so I can continue to lay around the house and shoot 15 pictures and one 30 second video a week! Heaven forbid people wise up and I get a real job! I'd better hit 'em where they nest and head to Dimensions!) or _'ladies, what was your heaviest and lowest weight?!'_ (read: please, PLEASE post weight gain pictures! However, I've _cleverly_ disguised the topic so they'll never suspect a thing, nyuck nyuck nyuck! *cue nefarious mustache tug*), this is what you all pitch a fit about?
> 
> While it's obviously not universally true, there are clearly a substantial number of 'angry' posters who are simply jealous. That may seem like a complete write-off on my part, but there's no need to look beyond that low motivation.
> 
> _Why does Kelligrl still command such a large and interested audience? Why aren't they visiting my paysite/deviant art page/blog? Etc., etc._
> 
> Again, this is hardly a catch-all for the culprits. Some are obviously angry about the overt objectification of women (_shameless,_ to be sure - particularly on a forum that encourages women to gain weight and/or stay fat. Truly, our motivations here are both saintly and modest, and this thread violates their virgin nature in a fierce and ugly manner. How coarse! How uncouth! This Shangri-La of pristine, _virtuous _ discussion has been trampled. *Nods solemnly*). Others are just looking for an opportunity to randomly flame (read: 'this thread's too long,' 'I just spilled hot oil in my lap,' 'the dog's on fire and I'm pissed off,' etc).
> 
> At the end of the day, though, the interest in Kelligrl hasn't decreased - people (some of them completely new to the BBW/FA community) still stumble onto her pictures, are captivated, and are interested enough to try and learn more. Woe be unto these untrained mortals who stumble nigh, into the rumbling bastion of the Gods, lest they be smote by angry torrents of hot air, as one ego battles for supremacy over another...
> 
> ... in complete anonymity, on the internet, on a forum for a mostly-closeted fringe sexual fetish. Yes, in this amphitheater of titans, truly some topics are taboo, and this clearly is one of them. I should tread more light in the future, lest a low post count or honest opinion undo me again.
> 
> Honestly, I need to get a life? The chick is hot  in many folks' opinion, hotter than most of the ladies offering competing content right now (will you all hoot an holler similarly the next time Brooke is brought up? Or how about April Jasmine?). She has a following. This has affected the affronted assembled herein... how, exactly?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's what I thought.



 Interesting read.


----------



## thatgirl08

shrikearghast said:


> I find it amusing that so many people on this forum have chosen _this_ topic to get angsty about.
> 
> I mean, when every third thread in this place is something along the lines of _'check out the five pounds I gained in the past 6 years!'_ (read: please sign up for my paysite so I can continue to lay around the house and shoot 15 pictures and one 30 second video a week! Heaven forbid people wise up and I get a real job! I'd better hit 'em where they nest and head to Dimensions!) or _'ladies, what was your heaviest and lowest weight?!'_ (read: please, PLEASE post weight gain pictures! However, I've _cleverly_ disguised the topic so they'll never suspect a thing, nyuck nyuck nyuck! *cue nefarious mustache tug*), this is what you all pitch a fit about?
> 
> While it's obviously not universally true, there are clearly a substantial number of 'angry' posters who are simply jealous. That may seem like a complete write-off on my part, but there's no need to look beyond that low motivation.
> 
> _Why does Kelligrl still command such a large and interested audience? Why aren't they visiting my paysite/deviant art page/blog? Etc., etc._
> 
> Again, this is hardly a catch-all for the culprits. Some are obviously angry about the overt objectification of women (_shameless,_ to be sure - particularly on a forum that encourages women to gain weight and/or stay fat. Truly, our motivations here are both saintly and modest, and this thread violates their virgin nature in a fierce and ugly manner. How coarse! How uncouth! This Shangri-La of pristine, _virtuous _ discussion has been trampled. *Nods solemnly*). Others are just looking for an opportunity to randomly flame (read: 'this thread's too long,' 'I just spilled hot oil in my lap,' 'the dog's on fire and I'm pissed off,' etc).
> 
> At the end of the day, though, the interest in Kelligrl hasn't decreased - people (some of them completely new to the BBW/FA community) still stumble onto her pictures, are captivated, and are interested enough to try and learn more. Woe be unto these untrained mortals who stumble nigh, into the rumbling bastion of the Gods, lest they be smote by angry torrents of hot air, as one ego battles for supremacy over another...
> 
> ... in complete anonymity, on the internet, on a forum for a mostly-closeted fringe sexual fetish. Yes, in this amphitheater of titans, truly some topics are taboo, and this clearly is one of them. I should tread more light in the future, lest a low post count or honest opinion undo me again.
> 
> Honestly, I need to get a life? The chick is hot  in many folks' opinion, hotter than most of the ladies offering competing content right now (will you all hoot an holler similarly the next time Brooke is brought up? Or how about April Jasmine?). She has a following. This has affected the affronted assembled herein... how, exactly?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's what I thought.



oh my god, you're right. I'm really just jealous of Kelligrl/too lazy to get a real job (I mean, besides a student and having another job in addition to my modeling.) 

Dude. Kelligrl was hot. I fapped to her. BUT SHE LEFT A LONG TIME AGO. I don't really give a shit if you want to fap to pictures from 15 years ago of someone who hasn't showed up in the community in just as long but can you keep it to yourself?


----------



## tonynyc

zipper21 said:


> Interesting read.



*True -I also find Shirkearghast aka Kelligirl's argument very compelling. 

This was a similar ploy used in the past by then Whole Foods Chairman  John Mackey . The supposed anonymous postings of Mr. Mackey [using another alias] on the internet was to influence the price of then "Wild Oats" Shares. Now are shares of the defunct BUF magazine  available on the open market or Sotheby's ?...Cramer might want to hop on this bandwagon....
*


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


>



This has nothing to do with anything, but what does the 191/1000 mean in your sig? Always wanted to know lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

shrikearghast said:


> I find it amusing that so many people on this forum have chosen _this_ topic to get angsty about.
> 
> I mean, when every third thread in this place is something along the lines of _'check out the five pounds I gained in the past 6 years!'_ (read: please sign up for my paysite so I can continue to lay around the house and shoot 15 pictures and one 30 second video a week! Heaven forbid people wise up and I get a real job! I'd better hit 'em where they nest and head to Dimensions!) or _'ladies, what was your heaviest and lowest weight?!'_ (read: please, PLEASE post weight gain pictures! However, I've _cleverly_ disguised the topic so they'll never suspect a thing, nyuck nyuck nyuck! *cue nefarious mustache tug*), this is what you all pitch a fit about?
> 
> While it's obviously not universally true, there are clearly a substantial number of 'angry' posters who are simply jealous. That may seem like a complete write-off on my part, but there's no need to look beyond that low motivation.
> 
> _Why does Kelligrl still command such a large and interested audience? Why aren't they visiting my paysite/deviant art page/blog? Etc., etc._
> 
> Again, this is hardly a catch-all for the culprits. Some are obviously angry about the overt objectification of women (_shameless,_ to be sure - particularly on a forum that encourages women to gain weight and/or stay fat. Truly, our motivations here are both saintly and modest, and this thread violates their virgin nature in a fierce and ugly manner. How coarse! How uncouth! This Shangri-La of pristine, _virtuous _ discussion has been trampled. *Nods solemnly*). Others are just looking for an opportunity to randomly flame (read: 'this thread's too long,' 'I just spilled hot oil in my lap,' 'the dog's on fire and I'm pissed off,' etc).
> 
> At the end of the day, though, the interest in Kelligrl hasn't decreased - people (some of them completely new to the BBW/FA community) still stumble onto her pictures, are captivated, and are interested enough to try and learn more. Woe be unto these untrained mortals who stumble nigh, into the rumbling bastion of the Gods, lest they be smote by angry torrents of hot air, as one ego battles for supremacy over another...
> 
> ... in complete anonymity, on the internet, on a forum for a mostly-closeted fringe sexual fetish. Yes, in this amphitheater of titans, truly some topics are taboo, and this clearly is one of them. I should tread more light in the future, lest a low post count or honest opinion undo me again.
> 
> Honestly, I need to get a life? The chick is hot  in many folks' opinion, hotter than most of the ladies offering competing content right now (will you all hoot an holler similarly the next time Brooke is brought up? Or how about April Jasmine?). She has a following. This has affected the affronted assembled herein... how, exactly?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's what I thought.



This post is just rude. I don't think anyone is getting insanely wealthy off of having a paysite, and the webmasters and/or models who do make a good living do not do so by shooting 15 pictures a week. I don't think for most of them it is even a full time job. Beyond that, by now any pictures of Kelligrl would be free so if anyone is looking at them, it's not money being leeched away from a paysite. To say anyone now who has a site is just jealous is ridiculous.

For what it's worth, the "post pics of yourself at highest/lowest weights" was started by a straight female who I don't think has expressed any interest in feederism or erotic weight gain. It was not any ploy.


----------



## Paquito

At the very least, this thread managed to get some lurkers to take some time away from the Paysite Board and actually post something (though it was most likely onehanded).

Thanks, Kelligrl.


----------



## KFD

Even still after fifteen years, her photos are captivating. Yes, there are girls here that would blow her out of the water that post on this forum, but there is an unparalleled panache that was unrivaled by her (well, Brooke and April Jasmine are up there, though).

Shirkerghast, bravo. Your last post was an excellent read. I believe that part of the largest draw for KG is the mystery that surrounds her. I remember lurking here on Dims back in 1999-2000 and things have really changed, but others have stayed the same, but Kelligirl, or Laura's appeal hasn't waned much in that timeframe. It understandable why there were reasons for her to leave. That just fuels the speculation about her, and keeps people enthralled after her ten year absence. I will have to give kudos to those that know her today, and respect her desire for anonymity. Again, it adds to the mystery!
KFD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

shrikearghast said:


> I find it amusing that so many people on this forum have chosen _this_ topic to get angsty about.
> *edited out rambling justification of hero worshiping old pictures from 20 years ago*



Know that the one thing that the paysite girls had over Kelligirl? They are here...and might have talked to you....and posted more pictures.....etc.

You got all pissy and insulting to the women in the here and now over some old photos? Cause that's all Kelligirl is anymore...old photos...that you've already seen. Anything more than that is just some delusional crap you made up in your head. 

I originally took you for a college kid or something....but now realize that you're probably my age or older....and one of those people that can't let go of the past. Do you still wear a mullet by chance?

Btw, I'm not a paysite person and couldn't give a rat's behind where you spend your money. I don't care for old guys wearing mullets either. Just thought you should know since you think all the women are jealous of your obsession over old photos. 




free2beme04 said:


> At the very least, this thread managed to get some lurkers to take some time away from the Paysite Board and actually post something (though it was most likely onehanded).
> 
> Thanks, Kelligrl.




I'm sick of your optimism, Mr Man.....


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm sick of your optimism, Mr Man.....



Haha well considering Kelligrl was ahead of my time, I don't have alot to contribute. Though it is nice to finally know who this infamous Kelligrl is.

Besides, the Paysite was reaching critical mass of viewers, so the load was somewhat lightened I imagine.

Makes me wonder what it would be like if those members actually posted on the boards


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> Haha well considering Kelligrl was ahead of my time, I don't have alot to contribute. Though it is nice to finally know who this infamous Kelligrl is.
> 
> Besides, the Paysite was reaching critical mass of viewers, so the load was somewhat lightened I imagine.
> 
> Makes me wonder what it would be like if those members actually posted on the boards



I have just two questions: 

Do you have a mullet?

Do you play air guitar to songs by Poison?


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have just two questions:
> 
> Do you have a mullet?
> 
> Do you play air guitar to songs by Poison?



It's like you've known me all my life :smitten:

I have a ticket for two to a trip to the Cheesecake Factory...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> It's like you've known me all my life :smitten:
> 
> I have a ticket for two to a trip to the Cheesecake Factory...



Post pics of your big..........cheesecake please.
Just be sure they are kinda recent......tired of this old, old picture mess......:doh:


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pics of your big..........cheesecake please.
> Just be sure they are kinda recent......tired of this old, old picture mess......:doh:



Would some drizzled chocolate sauce spice it up for you a bit?

I aim to please, m'dear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Got any whipped cream, baby?


----------



## Paquito

Believe me, it's much bigger in person.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MmMMmMmm....those strawberries do look like a mouthful......


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MmMMmMmm....those strawberries do look like a mouthful......




What can I say, my treats require a bit of an...appetite 

Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have just two questions:
> 
> Do you have a mullet?
> 
> Do you play air guitar to songs by Poison?



I'm not old nor have a mullet but I can air guitar Talk Dirty To Me and Nothing But A Good Time better than anyone ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not old nor have a mullet but I can air guitar Talk Dirty To Me and Nothing But A Good Time better than anyone ;-)



I prefer the sexual innuendos of AC/DC - can you make yourself sound like Angus?


----------



## Tragdor

I heard rumors that the next National Treasure movie is going to answer this question once and for all.


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer the sexual innuendos of AC/DC - can you make yourself sound like Angus?



So who's the tramp now?


----------



## imfree

I bet Kelligirl read one of these, tried the plan,
and it worked like a champ!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0806515597/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Matt L.

I'm still wondering whatever happened to Chrissie Marie? She was much more attractive than Kelligirl and a nicer young lady.


----------



## jcorbi83

KHayes666 said:


> I have thought about it, the fact that nobody knows her real name is because she got out of the game before the internet got as popular as it did.
> 
> Think of the hottest, most famous model names right now and I guarantee because of facebook, myspace and all sorts of bashes/dances that SOMEONE would find out ppl's real names.
> 
> Now back in 2001 when there was no facebook nor myspace and 56K dial up was still the primary source of the internet....it was easier for Kelligirl to dissappear because of the lack of information.
> 
> Which also proves that she was a scam/con artist....notice how virtually no one has stepped up and said they actually met her or considers her a real friend?
> 
> She had no friends to speak of, no one knows her real name and there is legitimacy in the subscription rip off........sorry to say dude.
> 
> My suggestion is to go over to the paysite board and you'll find a lot of women there just as beautiful as Kelligirl and are 100 times nicer and friendlier....if you're respectful that is.



LOL! Hey, i have to mostly agree. There are limited SHORT YouTube clips of KelliGrl from old vids.. aside from that, its the non-existent person! Lol!

(Probably still alive and well, may or may not be an FA, and may have reached a stage in her life/career where she doesnt use the Net for that, at least anymore.)

Your wording is perfect, and yes.. only every once in awhile will you find a BBW or model with a bad attitude. They are out there, but they are the minority. BBWs are Great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> So who's the tramp now?


 
Wha???? You didn't know I am a tramp? So why in hell were you flirting with me?!?! :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Aw, a Kelligrl thread. This is the Dims I remember.


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha???? You didn't know I am a tramp? So why in hell were you flirting with me?!?! :doh:



How did you not know that I love tramps??? I'm sure I mentioned this over cheesecake and demolished DIMS threads...


----------



## Santaclear

activistfatgirl said:


> Aw, a Kelligrl thread. This is the Dims I remember.



It's the same thread! (Well, one of 'em.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> How did you not know that I love tramps??? I'm sure I mentioned this over cheesecake and demolished DIMS threads...




Sorry, I wasn't paying attention.........I was too busy eyeing your big strawberries....:blink:


----------



## Littleghost

*sigh*​


----------



## tonynyc

Littleghost said:


> *sigh*​









*Don't fret Littleghost- I'm sure Dick Purcell (The 1st onscreen Captain America) is on the case to get those scammed FA's money back*


----------



## thatgirl08

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't think anyone is getting insanely wealthy off of having a paysite, and the webmasters and/or models who do make a good living do not do so by shooting 15 pictures a week. I don't think for most of them it is even a full time job.



This.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Know that the one thing that the paysite girls had over Kelligirl? They are here...and might have talked to you....and posted more pictures.....etc.
> 
> You got all pissy and insulting to the women in the here and now over some old photos? Cause that's all Kelligirl is anymore...old photos...that you've already seen. Anything more than that is just some delusional crap you made up in your head.



& this.


----------



## Littleghost

tonynyc said:


> *Don't fret Littleghost- I'm sure Dick Purcell (The 1st onscreen Captain America) is on the case to get those scammed FA's money back*



Looks more like he's too busy doing questionable things to some poor man in a closet.


----------



## nykspree8

tonynyc said:


> *Don't fret Littleghost- I'm sure Dick Purcell (The 1st onscreen Captain America) is on the case to get those scammed FA's money back*



Lol, that Captain America pic cracks me up...why the hell is he coming out of a broom closet?? I found the fat community when I was in 9th grade and Kelligrl was a big hit around that time I guess, but not with me <.< I just never found her attractive...to me, the face is the first thing I look at in a girl, and thin face + fat body just doesn't add up in my mind. To each their own though


----------



## nykspree8

Littleghost said:


> Looks more like he's too busy doing questionable things to some poor man in a closet.



oh, lol, that's why he's in the closet...I'm a little tired and the man on the floor kinda blended in with the white floor/wall :doh:


----------



## tonynyc

nykspree8 said:


> oh, lol, that's why he's in the closet...I'm a little tired and the man on the floor kinda blended in with the white floor/wall :doh:



I'm sure that  Dr. Fredric Wertham  was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Les Toil

Maybe Kelli went the same route Evoc8ive went and became completely skinny from weight loss surgery.


----------



## Les Toil

If I'm not mistaken, kelli was the only human on the planet that could gain 600 lbs but still maintain a skinny face. It was a bit unusual. And it was facsinating to discover a skinny woman's face on a 600 on body is what drove FAs bonkers.


----------



## tonynyc

Les Toil said:


> If I'm not mistaken, kelli was the only human on the planet that could gain 600 lbs but still maintain a skinny face. It was a bit unusual. And it was facsinating to discover a skinny woman's face on a 600 on body is what drove FAs bonkers.



Well Les- I'm sure "KelliGirl" won't be the last anatomical wonder to grace our presence....I can think of a few Dimmers here that certainly fits that bill


----------



## Mikey

Les Toil said:


> If I'm not mistaken, kelli was the only human on the planet that could gain 600 lbs but still maintain a skinny face. It was a bit unusual. And it was facsinating to discover a skinny woman's face on a 600 on body is what drove FAs bonkers.



OK...I want to squash these rumors and misconceptions. Last I saw her in mid 2000 she was in her mid 400's and didn't look that much bigger in her last photos. If she made it to 600 it was after her departure. 

Second, after she went over 400 she did start to get a double chin. She used to hide it by posing with her hair covering the area. He face was fuller in her 300's then in her low 200's when I first met her. However, her face was thin for a woman of her weight. 

She may have lost weight, since in her last photos looked much thinner in April 2001. However, from what a reliable source told me. She didn't have WLS.

Folks...remind me again. Why are perpetuating this thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Because worshiping old pictures is easier than talking to real women...:doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage

yo kelligirl aint dead i saw her the other day helping bitches with dey groceries

(249 internet points to whoever knows who this quote is originally about)


----------



## tonynyc

The Orange Mage said:


> yo kelligirl aint dead i saw her the other day helping bitches with dey groceries
> 
> (249 internet points to whoever knows who this quote is originally about)



wouldn't she be helpin' herself to dem groceries  after all da goil hasta eat


----------



## KHayes666

I'm going to use a baseball reference to explain why people still talk about Kelligrl.

1927 Babe Ruth clocks 60 home runs, a major league baseball record that stands for 34 years until Roger Maris broke it in 1961. For the next 37 years people have come close but were never able to hit 60. Then in 1998 (with a huge assistance to steroids) Mark McGuire and Sammy Sosa both hit over 60 home runs and in 2001, Barry Bonds hits 73. From 1998 to 2003 more than 15 players were hitting over 50 home runs and until the steroid scandal hit, anyone who was anyone was hitting 50 plus homers. 

Kelligrl was the Babe Ruth of her time. She was the most well known 400 pound woman of her time period and because the internet was still in its infancy, not too many paysite/bbw models (besides dimensions of course) were as famous as her. Then Big Cuties is launched, followed by the Gaining Goddesses, the Bombshells, the Pinups. The internet grows which allows a broader variety of people who are inspired to be ok with their size and find people also feel this way.

Now, anyone who's anyone is a 400 pound plus bbw model. You can look on over 20 paysites for a woman of that particular size and at least 20 more with women aspiring to be so. The reason people still talk about Kelligrl even with the Big Cutie Heather's, the Gaining Goddesses, Large N Lovely's and on and on and on was she was one of the original. You can say she was overrated, a bitch, a fraud and whatever else until you're blue in the face, but there are STILL going to be threads about her.

The same way people still talk about Babe Ruth in the era of A-Rod, Ken Griffey Jr, Sosa, Big Mac, Bonds and other sluggers of the steroid era.

It may not be fair, but its just how it is.


----------



## nykspree8

Can't forget CindyG was also as big as Kelligrl on the net back in that time, and that's who I personally flocked to admire in my early days, and her site was free!


----------



## KHayes666

nykspree8 said:


> Can't forget CindyG was also as big as Kelligrl on the net back in that time, and that's who I personally flocked to admire in my early days, and her site was free!



I loved CindyG, she a REALLY REALLY nice woman. She was a special person who I've missed every single day.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> It may not be fair, but its just how it is.



LMAO!

I think you may be assuming the wrong reason behind why some people are bemoaning the existence of this thread.

Lets just say that Kelligirl herself would likely not be thrilled to know that she's still the object of e-obsession, given that she vanished in a puff of smoke some decade ago. Some of us are actually empathizing with her, not bemoaning the fact that we're not ourselves the objects of Kelligirl's core fans lustful e-attention.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

TraciJo67 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I think you may be assuming the wrong reason behind why some people are bemoaning the existence of this thread.
> 
> Lets just say that Kelligirl herself would likely not be thrilled to know that she's still the object of e-obsession, given that she vanished in a puff of smoke some decade ago. Some of us are actually empathizing with her, not bemoaning the fact that we're not ourselves the objects of Kelligirl's core fans lustful e-attention.



Yeah, Kelligirl didn't actually vanish though, she is with us all the time. Need I remind you all.


----------



## Mikey

TraciJo67 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I think you may be assuming the wrong reason behind why some people are bemoaning the existence of this thread.
> 
> Lets just say that Kelligirl herself would likely not be thrilled to know that she's still the object of e-obsession, given that she vanished in a puff of smoke some decade ago. Some of us are actually empathizing with her, not bemoaning the fact that we're not ourselves the objects of Kelligirl's core fans lustful e-attention.



Having known her VERY well, I can say with pretty good certainty that she would be loving the attention she is getting some 8 years after leaving the "scene." She relished the attention she got from most of her minyans. 

I am pretty sure she is out there lurking amongst us.

Unless of course you are in fact her, and then I would be wrong.


----------



## Mikey

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, Kelligirl didn't actually vanish though, she is with us all the time. Need I remind you all.



Wow...talk about a stretch!!! Although VERY clever and well done!!!


----------



## TraciJo67

Mikey said:


> Unless of course you are in fact her, and then I would be wrong.



Nope. I'm the hopped up Jeebus GIF.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> Nope. I'm the hopped up Jeebus GIF.



And I am your father..........


----------



## tonynyc

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, Kelligirl didn't actually vanish though, she is with us all the time. Need I remind you all.



Very Clever ... BGB


----------



## Wild Zero

Over the past three pages or so

ITT: Photos I masturbated to 10 years ago are ridiculously important.


----------



## mossystate

And ridiculously stained.


----------



## Wild Zero

mossystate said:


> And ridiculously stained.



windex on the monitor, new keyboard bimonthly.


----------



## Asrai

People only like Kelligirl because she look like a fat Ellen Ripley.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> I'm going to use a baseball reference to explain why people still talk about Kelligrl.
> 
> 1927 Babe Ruth clocks 60 home runs, a major league baseball record that stands for 34 years until Roger Maris broke it in 1961. For the next 37 years people have come close but were never able to hit 60. Then in 1998 (with a huge assistance to steroids) Mark McGuire and Sammy Sosa both hit over 60 home runs and in 2001, Barry Bonds hits 73. From 1998 to 2003 more than 15 players were hitting over 50 home runs and until the steroid scandal hit, anyone who was anyone was hitting 50 plus homers.
> 
> Kelligrl was the Babe Ruth of her time. She was the most well known 400 pound woman of her time period and because the internet was still in its infancy, not too many paysite/bbw models (besides dimensions of course) were as famous as her. Then Big Cuties is launched, followed by the Gaining Goddesses, the Bombshells, the Pinups. The internet grows which allows a broader variety of people who are inspired to be ok with their size and find people also feel this way.
> 
> Now, anyone who's anyone is a 400 pound plus bbw model. You can look on over 20 paysites for a woman of that particular size and at least 20 more with women aspiring to be so. The reason people still talk about Kelligrl even with the Big Cutie Heather's, the Gaining Goddesses, Large N Lovely's and on and on and on was she was one of the original. You can say she was overrated, a bitch, a fraud and whatever else until you're blue in the face, but there are STILL going to be threads about her.
> 
> The same way people still talk about Babe Ruth in the era of A-Rod, Ken Griffey Jr, Sosa, Big Mac, Bonds and other sluggers of the steroid era.
> 
> It may not be fair, but its just how it is.



*Kevin:* This is the difference- People will always love The Babe "The Sultan of Swat" .. not sure Kelligirl can be mentioned in the same sentence as Ruth without someone gagging. However, she can be thought of as the A-Rod, Ken Griffey Jr, Sosa, Big Mac, Bonds and other sluggers of the current steroid era.. As you had listed.

Now if we were to make a classic Baseball reference - Kelligirl can be though of as the Chicago Black Sox of her time






------------------------------ 


Asrai said:


> People only like Kelligirl because she look like a fat Ellen Ripley.



Not necessarily well liked- but more of a curiosity...


----------



## KHayes666

Yes but the Black Sox threw the world series because they were desperate for money. You have to remember this was back when the spectators in the stands were earning more money than MLB players. Hell 1 of the 8 men out didn't even take part, he only was shitcanned because he knew about it but didn't tell anyone.

Kelligrl was making money hand over fist from her subscribers, def no correlation between the two.

Actually I've noticed a lot of the male members hold Kelligrl in a high regard while I've seen virtually ZERO female members say anything nice about her.
Same way most Chicago Cub fans detest Babe Ruth but of course ppl in New York consider him an icon.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Actually I've noticed a lot of the male members hold Kelligrl in a high regard while I've seen virtually ZERO female members say anything nice about her.
> Same way most Chicago Cub fans detest Babe Ruth but of course ppl in New York consider him an icon.



I guess amongst the BBW society of Dims ... she could be considered the Ty Cobb of the classic baseball era...


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Yes but the Black Sox threw the world series because they were desperate for money. You have to remember this was back when the spectators in the stands were earning more money than MLB players. Hell 1 of the 8 men out didn't even take part, he only was shitcanned because he knew about it but didn't tell anyone.
> 
> Kelligrl was making money hand over fist from her subscribers, def no correlation between the two.
> 
> Actually I've noticed a lot of the male members hold Kelligrl in a high regard while I've seen virtually ZERO female members say anything nice about her.
> Same way most Chicago Cub fans detest Babe Ruth but of course ppl in New York consider him an icon.



I think she's beautiful. I bet she was (is?) a shrewd businesswoman. And she cared enough about herself to vamoose while the vamoosing was good, for whatever that reason was (likely never to be known to us). I have nothing against her. I just don't know her, and don't consider lust to be a characteristic on which to base "high regard" and perhaps that is why you perceive that women have had nothing nice to say about her.


----------



## NoWayOut

KHayes666 said:


> Yes but the Black Sox threw the world series because they were desperate for money. You have to remember this was back when the spectators in the stands were earning more money than MLB players. Hell 1 of the 8 men out didn't even take part, he only was shitcanned because he knew about it but didn't tell anyone.
> 
> Kelligrl was making money hand over fist from her subscribers, def no correlation between the two.
> 
> Actually I've noticed a lot of the male members hold Kelligrl in a high regard while I've seen virtually ZERO female members say anything nice about her.
> Same way most Chicago Cub fans detest Babe Ruth but of course ppl in New York consider him an icon.



That'd actually be two of the eight men. Joe Jackson had no part in the fix at all, and would have been MVP if his teammates had played fair.

Back to the subject (anything mentioning Shoeless Joe and I have to comment), it is kind of interesting how nobody who knew of her seems to be neutral on her.


----------



## mergirl

i feel so lost!  Though i did learn an interesting fact yesterday. Glasgow sells the most baseball bats of any European country and we don't even have a baseball team! Seriously! haha

I think kelligrrl looks pretty in a kinna 80's way. I think we should get together and make a documentary which tries to find her. You know, kinna like stalking but legal and for money and art!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I SAW KELLIGIRL!!!!

If you light a candle and turn out all of the lights and stare into a mirror and say Kelligirl 3 times her images appears!!! 

IT'S AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Mikey

mergirl said:


> i feel so lost!  Though i did learn an interesting fact yesterday. Glasgow sells the most baseball bats of any European country and we don't even have a baseball team! Seriously! haha
> 
> I think kelligrrl looks pretty in a kinna 80's way. I think we should get together and make a documentary which tries to find her. You know, kinna like stalking but legal and for money and art!!



Great idea! Then we could take it to all the Indy Festivals and get prizes and raise money to pay back the boys that claim they got stiffed! (or was that "stiffies")

BTW...she was from Jersey, so the 80's lasted well into the new millennium (see The Real Housewives of New Jersey on Bravo).


----------



## mergirl

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I SAW KELLIGIRL!!!!
> 
> If you light a candle and turn out all of the lights and stare into a mirror and say Kelligirl 3 times her images appears!!!
> 
> IT'S AMAZING!!!!!


You wanna be in our documentary?? Its the closest we have come to teh kelligrrrrrl yet! I mean.. we Need something to go on!!!



Mikey said:


> Great idea! Then we could take it to all the Indy Festivals and get prizes and raise money to pay back the boys that claim they got stiffed! (or was that "stiffies")
> 
> BTW...she was from Jersey, so the 80's lasted well into the new millennium (see The Real Housewives of New Jersey on Bravo).



Ahhh.. so the search begins in Jersey then..
Kelligrrrrl If you are reading this -Do you want to appear in a low budget documentary. we cant pay you and i'm pretty sure you will be exploited in some way...but we will bring nice flowers for you.. and blur out your thin face and dub you using the voice of Mr T.


----------



## katorade

Never heard of 'er. Dude, that hair was out of control. Seriously, people are actually saying they'd willingly pay excessive amounts of money for new photos of her? She has a pretty face and all, but really? Why? It's a newer, fatter America, she's a dime a dozen. 

Don't give me that sentimentality crap, either. Any woman worth her salt knows a thing or two about sentimentality and remembers Tiger Beat fondly, but how many women do you know are still in fantasy love with Richard Grieco or Danny from the New Kids on the Block. Really freaking weird ones, that's who.

There are fine female specimens just as good looking or better looking than her at your local grocery store, and I dunno, maybe you could go talk to them rather than spank it to dusty decade old images of a woman in Zubaz that doesn't give a shit about you. Just an idea.


----------



## nykspree8

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I SAW KELLIGIRL!!!!
> 
> If you light a candle and turn out all of the lights and stare into a mirror and say Kelligirl 3 times her images appears!!!
> 
> IT'S AMAZING!!!!!



really?? i thought you had to use a Ouija board to summon her???


----------



## Paquito

Just don't try to play "Light as a Feather, Stiff as a Board" with her.


----------



## KHayes666

NoWayOut said:


> That'd actually be two of the eight men. Joe Jackson had no part in the fix at all, and would have been MVP if his teammates had played fair.
> 
> Back to the subject (anything mentioning Shoeless Joe and I have to comment), it is kind of interesting how nobody who knew of her seems to be neutral on her.



Actually Jackson was in on it the whole time, just not at the plate. He made several intentional errors in the field despite putting MVP numbers at bat.
If anything it should have been 6 1/2 men out with Weaver trying his hardest and Jackson trying at the plate.

On subject, Tony is right on the money saying Kelligrl is more like the Ty Cobb of the BBW world....makes a lot more sense than Babe Ruth.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> On subject, Tony is right on the money saying Kelligrl is more like the Ty Cobb of the BBW world....makes a lot more sense than Babe Ruth.



Yes and *CindyG* is more along the line of Babe Ruth - True Icon - Admired and Much Loved and Missed


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> Yes and *CindyG* is more along the line of Babe Ruth - True Icon - Admired and Much Loved and Missed



No, Babe Ruth still had his detractors....ah, I got it.

Would you agree that Cindy G was the Roberto Clemente of the BBW world? Beloved by all and left us way too early.


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> No, Babe Ruth still had his detractors....ah, I got it.
> 
> Would you agree that Cindy G was the Roberto Clemente of the BBW world? Beloved by all and left us way too early.


 

Kevin: I agree and I like the analogy. I admit that I never had the pleasure of meeting Cindy G;but, you read the tributes for her in Dims... that speaks volumes.


----------



## Observer

> Kelligrl was making money hand over fist from her subscribers, def no correlation between the two



Did she really make a bundle and then skip? 

As stated here before, my information is that she was being staked in publishing her magazine by a guy n England who pulled the rug out from under her. As a result she had no way of fulfilling her subscription obligations as originally intended. 

Yet I think she tried - as witness the sloppy final issues. It was an impossible task. She was emotionally drained and accepted a rescue offer that was conditioned in part on her severing her relationship to the community. 

As Mikey (one of the very few who know her real identityy) has said, there is every reason to believe she might be watching this very thread. If I am correct she is in a happier place where she is honoring the promise to her rescuer. 

As for the unhonored subscriptions, I don't think many really care that much about the few dollars involved. Its rather that she left a void that has now become a legend.


----------



## tonynyc

Observer said:


> As for the unhonored subscriptions, I don't think many really care that much about the few dollars involved. Its rather that she left a void that has now become a legend.



I think it was summed up best in the classic John Ford Western 
 The Man WHo Shot Liberty Vallance .... I'll paraphrase the quote...

*When Legend Becomes Fact- Print the Legend*


----------



## KHayes666

Observer said:


> Did she really make a bundle and then skip?
> 
> As stated here before, my information is that she was being staked in publishing her magazine by a guy n England who pulled the rug out from under her. As a result she had no way of fulfilling her subscription obligations as originally intended.
> 
> Yet I think she tried - as witness the sloppy final issues. It was an impossible task. She was emotionally drained and accepted a rescue offer that was conditioned in part on her severing her relationship to the community.
> 
> As Mikey (one of the very few who know her real identityy) has said, there is every reason to believe she might be watching this very thread. If I am correct she is in a happier place where she is honoring the promise to her rescuer.
> 
> As for the unhonored subscriptions, I don't think many really care that much about the few dollars involved. Its rather that she left a void that has now become a legend.



She may be watching this very thread? A ghost from the past? Oh shit...we got ghosts in the thread.

*picks up the telephone and dials*

Um, hello.....I got a class 5 full roaming vapor here, can you help?







Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Santaclear

Like the face of old "Honest Abe" Lincoln her mug continues to grace the hallways and lunchrooms of Dimensions, and anguished FAs will continue to cry out into the void, vainly scratching at a wound that can never heal.


----------



## stan_der_man

Personally, I think she's in the Bermuda Triangle chillin' with Elvis, Amelia Earhart and now MJ... eating grilled peanut butter and banana sandwiches.

That's my theory.


----------



## tonynyc

fa_man_stan said:


> Personally, I think she's in the Bermuda Triangle chillin' with Elvis, Amelia Earhart and now MJ... eating grilled peanut butter and banana sandwiches.
> 
> That's my theory.



And Stan ... not just any kind of Grilled Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwiches


*The Elvis*

Recipe courtesy Peanut Butter & Co.
Show: Saras Secrets 
Episode: All About Peanut Butter

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 10 minutes
Yield: 4 sandwiches

Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter, softened 
8 slices white bread 
1/2 cup smooth peanut butter 
1 large, ripe banana, sliced 
1/4 cup honey 
12 slices bacon, Sauteed until crispy (optional) 
Preparation:

Spread the butter on 1 side of each slice of bread. On the other side of half of the slices spread peanut butter. Place banana slices on top of peanut butter. Drizzle honey over bananas. Place 3 bacon slices on top of the banana, then place the remaining buttered bread slices on top, butter-side-out.

Place sandwiches on a preheated grill pan or griddle. Flip them over when they become golden brown and crispy. When the sandwiches are browned on both sides, remove to plates. Slice in half and serve immediately.
==========================


----------



## Squeeze

Observer said:


> As stated here before, my information is that she was being staked in publishing her magazine by a guy n England who pulled the rug out from under her.



I'm afraid that your information is incorrect.


----------



## Mikey

Observer said:


> Did she really make a bundle and then skip?
> 
> As stated here before, my information is that she was being staked in publishing her magazine by a guy n England who pulled the rug out from under her. As a result she had no way of fulfilling her subscription obligations as originally intended.



Sorry my friend, you are not even close to the truth on this one. She came back to the US and published "Bulge" for at least a year after she returned from England. 

Also, to imply her former paramour pulled the rug from under her implies that he is a bad person, which is something she never said he was.

She also did not make a "bundle," but she did skip, and I doubt it was because of he lack of ability to fulfill her orders, that was just the way she was...sort of a free spirit. That said, it was an irresponsible thing to do and just plain wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Squeeze said:


> I'm afraid that your information is incorrect.




IS THAT YOU, KELLIGIRL????   :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IS THAT YOU, KELLIGIRL????   :smitten:



*LOL:Isn't "shrikearghast" ... "Kelligirl" ?
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *LOL:Isn't "shrikearghast" ... "Kelligirl" ?
> *



She is everywhere..........and everyone...........:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*Then are you saying that there is a little bit of Kelligirl in all of us - just like the Capt. Morgan Commercials? *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You just had to go and talk about Captain Morgan being in someone.....then post a pix of his big old barrel.......:doh:


For shame Tony....I was behaving.......


Does Capt Morgan have a mullet under his hat?


----------



## KHayes666

No.....but you gotta check out me and Captain Ahab chillin with Arabs bying some kebabs while catching some crabs.

Good times witht he Cap'n!


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just had to go and talk about Captain Morgan being in someone.....then post a pix of his big old barrel.......:doh:
> 
> 
> For shame Tony....I was behaving.......
> 
> 
> Does Capt Morgan have a mullet under his hat?




*LOL - He might have Kelligirl under that hat - like a Magic Trick *










KHayes666 said:


> No.....but you gotta check out me and Captain Ahab chillin with Arabs bying some kebabs while catching some crabs.
> 
> Good times witht he Cap'n!



*Kevin: post pix kthnxbye*


----------



## Tania

I'm Spartacus!


----------



## tonynyc




----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


>



kinda looks like....


----------



## Squeeze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IS THAT YOU, KELLIGIRL????   :smitten:



LOL no eek!, I am 'that English guy' as I appear to be known on this thread


----------



## Mikey

Squeeze said:


> LOL no eek!, I am 'that English guy' as I appear to be known on this thread



That's what I figured!

How are you J?


----------



## Squeeze

Mikey said:


> That's what I figured!
> 
> How are you J?



Well hello there, LTNS. I'm very well thank you, and how are you ?
Somewhat bemused by this thread though.


----------



## Observer

Well, if my sources were incorrect or my spin overstated, so be it. It was years ago and no question that I don't have all the pieces. But the "tried but failed and was then persuaded to disappear" scenario seemed to fit the facts at the time and still does. 

You're certainly right about the "free spirit" aspect - it fits the reality of what limited contact I had with her on AOL before she went to England. She was a nice person and I'd like to believe she found someone. I hate seing a person be bolloxed around the ears when they're not around to defend themselves. But then I was never a subscriber.

Her "still being among us" is based wholly on your statements, but wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mikey

Observer said:


> Well, if my sources were incorrect or my spin overstated, so be it. It was years ago and no question that I don't have all the pieces. But the "tried but failed and was then persuaded to disappear" scenario seemed to fit the facts at the time and still does.
> 
> You're certainly right about the "free spirit" aspect - it fits the reality of what limited contact I had with her on AOL before she went to England. She was a nice person and I'd like to believe she found someone. I hate seing a person be bolloxed around the ears when they're not around to defend themselves. But then I was never a subscriber.
> 
> Her "still being among us" is based wholly on your statements, but wouldn't surprise me.



I don't doubt for a minute that she is lurking in the cyber weeds and enjoying all this!!


----------



## Mikey

Squeeze said:


> Well hello there, LTNS. I'm very well thank you, and how are you ?
> Somewhat bemused by this thread though.



I too have gotten much amusement over all of the speculation. 

All is well on this side of the pond! Married, new house, and I am happy as a proverbial clam!


----------



## The Orange Mage

maybe she just used the money she made from modeling and got WLS lolol


----------



## Angel

KHayes666 said:


> Now, anyone who's anyone is a 400 pound plus bbw model.



Excuse me?


There are a lot of women over 400 pounds that frequent Dimensions who are not models. These women contribute to Dimensions and are also daughters, mothers, wives, aunts, grandmothers, girlfriends, spouses, and probably hold about any occupation you could imagine. They also contribute to the well being of their families, communities, and society in general. They may not be as _visible_ here as you would like but they are an important somebody to someone. Please don't dismiss these women.

Also, the women who do model have lives outside of modeling. They are also daughters, mothers, wives, aunts, grandmothers, girlfriends, spouses, and many probably have an additional occupation. They, too, contribute to Dimensions (in ways other than just posting photos) and to the well being of their families, communities, and society. They would probably tell you that being a model isn't the only thing that makes them an "anybody" in the way in which you referenced. Each is an important somebody to someone and each would still be even if they were not modeling. If a 400 pound plus model decides to stop modeling does she cease to exist? Does she suddenly become a *nobody* if she isn't included as among your "anyone who's anyone"?


----------



## nykspree8

Angel said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women over 400 pounds that frequent Dimensions who are not models. These women contribute to Dimensions and are also daughters, mothers, wives, aunts, grandmothers, girlfriends, spouses, and probably hold about any occupation you could imagine. They also contribute to the well being of their families, communities, and society in general. They may not be as _visible_ here as you would like but they are an important somebody to someone. Please don't dismiss these women.
> 
> Also, the women who do model have lives outside of modeling. They are also daughters, mothers, wives, aunts, grandmothers, girlfriends, spouses, and many probably have an additional occupation. They, too, contribute to Dimensions (in ways other than just posting photos) and to the well being of their families, communities, and society. They would probably tell you that being a model isn't the only thing that makes them an "anybody" in the way in which you referenced. Each is an important somebody to someone and each would still be even if they were not modeling. If a 400 pound plus model decides to stop modeling does she cease to exist? Does she suddenly become a *nobody* if she isn't included as among your "anyone who's anyone"?



I think you misunderstood what he was trying to say. I think what he was getting at was that 400 pound models now a days are a dime a dozen...no offense, ladies  Back in the infancy of bbw modeling they weren't as easy to find.


----------



## Angel

Squeeze said:


> I'm afraid that your information is incorrect.







Mikey said:


> Also, to imply her former paramour pulled the rug from under her implies that he is a bad person,





Gathered information based upon gossip and speculation usually turns out to be false. 

In this instance the wrong person was made out to be the bad guy and in my opinion is owed an apology. 

Squeeze may not post often on the boards, but he has been around Dimensions for years, and some of us older ones have had the pleasure to have known him as a friend. He's real and he's not K.  He is sexier!.... just a female's opinion.


----------



## Angel

Wonders if I am the only one who has noticed a new woman that very much resembles an older Kelligrl modeling for a very popular plus size women's clothing line. I've noticed the woman twice in print mailings this spring/summer. The first time I saw her, I thought about scanning the pic and posting it, but I figured if it was "Kelligrl" one of the guys here would have noticed and posted.

If it is her, she's as beautiful as ever.


----------



## KHayes666

nykspree8 said:


> I think you misunderstood what he was trying to say. I think what he was getting at was that 400 pound models now a days are a dime a dozen...no offense, ladies  Back in the infancy of bbw modeling they weren't as easy to find.



That's exactly what I was saying.

Actually, some of the very well known women over 400 pounds today...weren't that large back in 1998-99. Which makes Kelligrl ahead of the curve so to speak.

Today you can go ANYWHERE and find a 400 pound plus model....Big Cuties, Pinups, Bombshells, and on and on and on. I'm not discrediting what they bring to the table, but lets just say there's a much (no pun intended) wider selection of models than there were 10 years ago.

I didn't mean that everyone HAS to be 400 pounds to be successful, but it seems to be the norm these days to be so. To anyone who thinks I'm "objectifying", can go do something to themselves mostly reserved for wedding nights


----------



## mango

*Obligatory re-posting of my Ode to Kelligrl from this Kelligrl thread.*




> *An Ode to Kelligrl*
> 
> 
> _O Kelligrl O Kelligrl
> Whence did I last see,
> A belly like yours quiver
> So round and rotundly.
> 
> Ne'er was one so elegant
> Devouring all that you dare.
> Attired in a negligee
> Mascara and high hair.
> 
> Where O Where is Kelligrl?
> Cry the hoardes of the obsessed.
> Banished to oblivion...
> Farewell and all the breast!
> 
> 
> (c) mango, 2008
> _


----------



## Jezzebelle

The baseball references are confusing me.


----------



## mergirl

mango said:


> *Obligatory re-posting of my Ode to Kelligrl from this Kelligrl thread.*



Ok, here is my poem to Kelligrrrl.

Kelligrrrl. oh kelligrrrl.
You obviously were not a smelly grrrrl

adored by many and by some not at all
Your body was big but your face was small.

You are, an inigma, a conundrum, a ghost
some even said they saw your face on some toast

some even compared you to 'Babe ruth', what a star!
It's quite an honour to be akin to a chocolate bar

where have you gone? are you near? are you far?
Are you in a retirement village for faded bbw porno stars?

Despite all the debate, your influence is plain to see.
personally i hope you are thin now and have made a workout DVD!

:bow:


----------



## gangstadawg

KHayes666 said:


> That's exactly what I was saying.
> 
> Actually, some of the very well known women over 400 pounds today...weren't that large back in 1998-99. Which makes Kelligrl ahead of the curve so to speak.
> 
> Today you can go ANYWHERE and find a 400 pound plus model....Big Cuties, Pinups, Bombshells, and on and on and on. I'm not discrediting what they bring to the table, but lets just say there's a much (no pun intended) wider selection of models than there were 10 years ago.
> 
> I didn't mean that everyone HAS to be 400 pounds to be successful, but it seems to be the norm these days to be so. To anyone who thinks I'm "objectifying", can go do something to themselves mostly reserved for wedding nights



is it me or is the bbw/ssbbw webmodel (porn or not) market really starting to get flooded? it seems like its starting to get to the point where you are going to have more than one model with the same model names. its like 3 different models named "thunder" already.


----------



## tonynyc

gangstadawg said:


> is it me or is the bbw/ssbbw webmodel (porn or not) market really starting to get flooded? it seems like its starting to get to the point where you are going to have more than one model with the same model names. its like 3 different models named "thunder" already.



*Very True - and at that point you have to ask - will the real Thunder please stand?  ;but, I don't think we'll have to worry about that with the 'admired' Kelligirl - as this is one alter ego no Currrent or Future BBW/SSBBW wants.. *


----------



## NoWayOut

KHayes666 said:


> Actually Jackson was in on it the whole time, just not at the plate. He made several intentional errors in the field despite putting MVP numbers at bat.
> If anything it should have been 6 1/2 men out with Weaver trying his hardest and Jackson trying at the plate.
> 
> On subject, Tony is right on the money saying Kelligrl is more like the Ty Cobb of the BBW world....makes a lot more sense than Babe Ruth.



Not true. Jackson was charged with no errors in the series and none of Cincinnati's triples were hit to left field. The other misinformation on Jackson is on a throw to the plate trying to prevent a runner from scoring, which was cut off by Eddie Cicotte, preventing the play at the plate. Somehow, history has blamed Jackson, but eyewitness evidence has proven this false. Lefty Williams has also said Jackson was never at any of the meetings, but his name was only brought up with the gamblers to give the plot's success more credibility.

Like I said, I get very defensive about Joe Jackson. Back to the topic.


----------



## KHayes666

NoWayOut said:


> Not true. Jackson was charged with no errors in the series and none of Cincinnati's triples were hit to left field. The other misinformation on Jackson is on a throw to the plate trying to prevent a runner from scoring, which was cut off by Eddie Cicotte, preventing the play at the plate. Somehow, history has blamed Jackson, but eyewitness evidence has proven this false. Lefty Williams has also said Jackson was never at any of the meetings, but his name was only brought up with the gamblers to give the plot's success more credibility.
> 
> Like I said, I get very defensive about Joe Jackson. Back to the topic.



A lot of the plays Christy Mathewson circled Jackson's name on weren't actual errors. Remember how Chick Ghandil's greatest blunder was intentionally running slow when he could have beaten out a double play ball, that wouldn't be charged as an error or have went down as anything other than a DP in the boxscore. For example, Jackson missed a fly ball that went over his head in Game 2 that he should have EASILY had with his speed.

You also have to remember after game 5 the fix was off and they tried their hardest, so Jackson only had 4 games of taint (not at the plate of course) that he was apart of.

If anything Jackson was just a pawn.


----------



## katorade

Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.


----------



## KHayes666

katorade said:


> Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.



*kisses your cheek*


----------



## Wagimawr

katorade said:


> Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.


I think we actually have to start a brawl in here.


----------



## mergirl

katorade said:


> Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.


But surely my beautiful poem made it all worth while!


----------



## nykspree8

katorade said:


> Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.



no no no, more baseball references please


----------



## Bluestreak

Littleghost said:


> Ack. I missed the preview post function.



I remember buying that magazine, and I think I still have it!!!


----------



## KHayes666

nykspree8 said:


> no no no, more baseball references please



why does Katorade have to be the Randy Quaid of the group


----------



## thatgirl08

katorade said:


> Can we just close this fucking thread now since it has derailed so far off the tracks that it has officially rolled all the way to the coast and beached itself like a dead, bloated whale? I'm tired of seeing it listed under New Posts.



hahaha oh my god this was the best post ever.


----------



## weetabix

nykspree8 said:


> no no no, more baseball references please



Yeah I think we should step up to the plate and knock those baseball references right outa da park.

Kelligrl had huge thighs when I met her in the late 1990's and was less than 400lbs. She grew a lot fatter after that. I think if a Feedee loses weight her fans also feel a bit deflated. I expect she had to vanish to the land of Lord Lucan and Shergar in order to set out on a different path in her life. Unless she did not want the news attention of being a 1000lbs Feedee.
:eat1:


----------



## mergirl

I TOLD you all. She lost loads of weight and had now brought out a fitness dvd!! 

View attachment Lizzy webb.jpg


----------



## weetabix

mergirl said:


> I TOLD you all. She lost loads of weight and had now brought out a fitness dvd!!



I used to be so fat at 460lbs and I could not get a date, now look at me at 106lbs and the men are all throwing themselves at me. Buy my new video.


----------



## mergirl

weetabix said:


> I used to be so fat at 460lbs and I could not get a date, now look at me at 106lbs and the men are all throwing themselves at me. Buy my new video.


Exactly! Hmm isn't that the title of her new book. The first one was "Babe Ruth and Kelligrrrl-a social comparison" and the second was "The big body small face plan-It will drive the boys wild"


----------



## Surlysomething

This thread has 16 pages?


And the first thing I thought of was..."who gives a shit?" the second thing I thought of.."she probably has a life and doesn't give a shit either"


:bow:


----------



## mergirl

Surlysomething said:


> This thread has 16 pages?
> 
> 
> And the first thing I thought of was..."who gives a shit?" the second thing I thought of.."she probably has a life and doesn't give a shit either"
> 
> 
> :bow:



She does have a life and it is in the world of fitness DVD's! Actually, the majority of this thread has been taken up by people joking about the 'phenomonon' that is kelligrrrl. I would say about 20% is written by her actual fans!


----------



## Tau

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Because worshiping old pictures is easier than talking to real women...:doh:



LOVELOVELOVELOVE YOU!!! :smitten:


----------



## weetabix

mergirl said:


> She does have a life and it is in the world of fitness DVD's! Actually, the majority of this thread has been taken up by people joking about the 'phenomonon' that is kelligrrrl. I would say about 20% is written by her actual fans!



I have alweighs been a Kelligrl fan but I am a real world person so I know she was just this fat girl feedee who found attention and enjoyed herself. She will alweighs be amazing to me as well as an ordinary person who finds 'kelligrl' amazing too. :wubu:

It's probably a bit dangerous to be at the centre of so much adulation. You are the focal point of so many peoples strongest feelings that surely it must do something to you.


----------



## thatgirl08

ALWEIGHS HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA really


----------



## weetabix

thatgirl08 said:


> ALWEIGHS HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA really



You may see Feeder spelling aGain and aGain if you weight long enough.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

weetabix said:


> I have alweighs been a Kelligrl fan but I am a real world person so I know she was just this fat girl feedee who found attention and enjoyed herself. She will alweighs be amazing to me as well as an ordinary person who finds 'kelligrl' amazing too. :wubu:
> 
> It's probably a bit dangerous to be at the centre of so much adulation. You are the focal point of so many peoples strongest feelings that surely it must do something to you.



if anyones strongest feelings come from looking at some picture of a woman whom you've never interacted with or really know anything about then .. 

no, wait this IS pretty damn reasonable. i hope we all see kelligirl aGAIN in the future.


----------



## weetabix

mergirl said:


> I TOLD you all. She lost loads of weight and had now brought out a fitness dvd!!








Yeah and it says Beat The BULGE.
I think she looks like Kelligrl except that she would have her belly between her arms.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

weetabix said:


> Yeah and it says Beat The BULGE.
> I think she looks like Kelligrl except that she would have her belly between her arms.



kelligirl's video would be "beat off to the bulge" if you know what i mean. and you do.


----------



## mergirl

weetabix said:


> Yeah and it says Beat The BULGE.
> I think she looks like Kelligrl except that she would have her belly between her arms.


Ok. someone needs to photoshop this!!



BothGunsBlazing said:


> kelligirl's video would be "beat off to the bulge" if you know what i mean. and you do.



Ok. someone needs to photoshop this!!


----------



## toddjohnson

Let's all be grateful that big curly 80s hair is in the past... amen


----------



## Ned Sonntag

toddjohnson said:


> Let's all be grateful that big curly 80s hair is in the past... amen


 I resemble that remark.:doh:


----------



## KHayes666

Ned Sonntag said:


> I resemble that remark.:doh:



you beat me to the punch lol bout to say some of our posters still wear the look proudly


----------



## Tanuki

mergirl said:


> I TOLD you all. She lost loads of weight and had now brought out a fitness dvd!!



Nothing to do with anything but... When I was about 4 I had a work out video by her!... it was for kids and she worked out with a giant bear... it didn't make me thin but now I'm a bear so I guess that part worked~


----------



## Jes

T-Bear said:


> Nothing to do with anything but... When I was about 4 I had a work out video by her!... it was for kids and she worked out with a giant bear... it didn't make me thin but now I'm a bear so I guess that part worked~



hahahaha. 

well, i'm glad you went bear instead of furry!

good story.


----------



## Totmacher

What's so bad about furries?


----------



## Mikey

wrestlingguy said:


> So a guy with less than 25 posts resurrects a thread that's already died many deaths, and we still take the time to address it?
> 
> Shame on you all!
> 
> Maybe this man who likely hasn't even supported Dimensions, will petition Conrad to finally set up the ultimate act in segregation here on these forums......The Kelligrl Forum.
> 
> This forum will only be updated every 6 months, and the "good women" will not be allowed in here.
> In this forum, the discussion will center on several topics, including:
> 
> 1. Kelligrl stole my money
> 
> 2. Fuck the bitches that are jealous of her greatness
> 
> 3. Where is she now?
> 
> 4. Who's banging her now?
> 
> 5. Is she fatter, or did she lose weight?
> 
> 6. Is she happy?
> 
> 6. Who today is better than Kelligrl.
> 
> I spoke with Kelligrl yesterday, she asked me to pass along this message to shrikearghast: "go back to BBW-Chan or the Yahoo Very Fat Women groups, the waters aren't friendly here".
> 
> By the way, 243 BBW paysites closed once they found out you weren't paying for your pron. They're coming after you.



Do I get a royalty check since you used a photo I took 10 years ago?!? lol


----------



## jenboo

UncannyBruceman said:


> You just proved my point. By today's standards, there's nothing particularly special about her, but this isn't 1999. It was a different time back then. No paysites, VERY few feedees. Dimensions has evolved very well since the spotlight was on her.



I disagree, if her wardrobe and hair/makeup was updated she would probably do very well as a current web girl. Her photos dont look sleazy and she does not wear a fuck me pouty lip which is sooooo unsexy (in my eyes). I think she is very pretty as well. I am a little miffed on behalf of her for some of the cruel discriptions of the way her face was much thinner than her body. It is horrible to say that someone's looks creep you out or that they look like beetlejuice. That Is Just Mean.


----------



## KHayes666

jenboo said:


> I disagree, if her wardrobe and hair/makeup was updated she would probably do very well as a current web girl. Her photos dont look sleazy and she does not wear a fuck me pouty lip which is sooooo unsexy (in my eyes). I think she is very pretty as well. I am a little miffed on behalf of her for some of the cruel discriptions of the way her face was much thinner than her body. It is horrible to say that someone's looks creep you out or that they look like beetlejuice. That Is Just Mean.



You won't be getting a response out of him lol.


----------



## LordSheogorath

I do believe there is no sense in beating a dead horse... But then again it could be A LOT OF FUN!  I think Kelligirl is on a super top secret outer space mission some wheres fighting off aliens meanwhile exploring the solar systems.
:happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel

Totmacher said:


> What's so bad about furries?




Huh. Where to begin.


----------



## Mikey

LordSheogorath said:


> I do believe there is no sense in beating a dead horse... But then again it could be A LOT OF FUN!  I think Kelligirl is on a super top secret outer space mission some wheres fighting off aliens meanwhile exploring the solar systems.
> :happy:



I already gave that theory years ago...scroll back...lol NEXT!!!


----------



## Omega

I hope she's alive and well, and has found some form of peace... I wouldn't want my pictures floating around the internet or used for something against my will. If that were her reasoning for shutting down her work.


----------



## cooljoeyd

not to rag on you omega but their was really no need to revive this thread shes done old news... leave it at that.


----------

